# *The Official Powder Coating Topic*



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

OK so I did a search in this section for powder coating and was amazed by the questions people have and the very limited questions people where able to answer. I will update this thread as I go to up load pics of new powders and different parts that I have done.

Please if you have any questions about powder coating post them up, and if you’re a coater your self please feel free to help out!

The one thing people seemed to ask a lot about was what they need to get started so they can coat out of their garage So ill start there..
First off you need a media blaster, depending on the size of your parts this one will work fine for you. You can pick it up for about $100, this thing will pay for itself!
http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdi...tegoryName=Shop Blasters

This is what you will want to put in your blaster. Glass bead strips well but wont remove any metal.
http://www.harborfreight.com/50-lbs-80-gri...edia-30972.html

Now for the gun, Harbor freight does sell one, I don’t recommend buying it, if you just need a good hobby gun this is the perfect one for you. You can buy the gun by its self but I recommend spending a little more and buying this kit. It comes with a great book to teach you how to coat, comes with powders you get to choose, the silicone plugs to protect threads, some different size deflectors for the gun and some more stuff. This kit makes it nice because this is basically everything you will need at some point but it gets expensive ordering it all on its own.
http://www.eastwood.com/hotcoat-elite-powder-coat-kit.html


Now for the easy part, the oven. Any oven will work. You can pick one up off craigslist for around $40. Keep in mind that ovens run of 220v so if you don’t have a connection in your garage your going to have to do some wiring. I built my oven its 4fx3fx3f. If you are interested in building a larger oven let me know and ill post up the process…

Ill add more later and go into the basics of powder coating.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 11 2010, 02:47 PM~17456677
> *OK so I did a search in this section for powder coating and was amazed by the questions people have and the very limited questions people where able to answer. I will update this thread as I go to up load pics of new powders and different parts that I have done.
> 
> Please if you have any questions about powder coating post them up, and if you’re a coater your self please feel free to help out!
> ...


1st 

2 days after topic started :uh:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Actually not bad info :happysad: 

for a pretty boy


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 13 2010, 08:37 PM~17483699
> *Actually not bad info  :happysad:
> 
> for a pretty boy
> *


  lets just say I might know a little on this topic..

I would go into some good shit on how to powder coat and do it good and do some custom coating, but there doesnt seem to be an intrest so its not really worth my time. Its a shame people could save them selfs alot of money by a little investment and learn the proper way to coat


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 14 2010, 01:14 AM~17486374
> *  lets just say I might know a little on this topic..
> 
> I would go into some good shit on how to powder coat and do it good and do some custom coating, but there doesnt seem to be an intrest so its not really worth my time. Its a shame people could save them selfs alot of money by a little investment and learn the proper way to coat
> *


powder coatings for tractors :0


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 14 2010, 05:41 AM~17487413
> *powder coatings for tractors  :0
> *


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 14 2010, 06:09 AM~17487507
> *
> *


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 14 2010, 06:51 AM~17487722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im going to delet this thread u ass hole!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 14 2010, 08:15 AM~17488368
> *im going to delet this thread u ass hole!!!!!!!!!
> *


O common on now, Im sure someone could use this info, :happysad:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I also have TON of experience on PC and blasting, noth custom and industrial, but people seem to feel the need to make topics waste bandwith on here instead of search...

either way ill post what i can in here when needed.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 14 2010, 09:17 PM~17495067
> *I also have  TON of experience on PC and blasting, noth custom and industrial, but people seem to feel the need to make topics waste bandwith on here instead of search...
> 
> either way ill post what i can in here when needed.
> *


exactly why I started this thread, when I did a search I was blown away with the answers people where giving!


But I did notice your answers problem was the rediculous answers out weighed yours lol..

And thanks in advance for any help you will offer in here!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 14 2010, 09:14 PM~17495049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol you mutha fawker


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 16 2010, 12:31 AM~17503584
> *lol you mutha fawker
> *


what :dunno: 

I was just bumping your topic


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

PC gloss black rims


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

in process


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

automated PC system, for high production and large parts any questions on any of it just ask.. just dont ask for pricnig. I dont want to advertize in this topic.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

custom CANDY colors


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

have you used the chrome powder coating?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 17 2010, 07:58 PM~17521149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIce work!!!!!!!!!!! Is this your shop or one you work at???? Its a bad ass set up!!!

for your 2 tones, what brand tape are you using and what process do you use(ie tape then let part just flow out then pull tape then cure, or are you keeping the part taped during the cure?)


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 17 2010, 10:53 PM~17523605
> *have you used the chrome powder coating?
> *


yes, I use it on 99% of the parts I do a candy powder on for a base coat...


If your wondering if it looks like chrome, yes, but it looks like a dull chrome that needs to be polished(best way for me to explain it)...

I wouldnt recomend using it for exposed show parts, but its a very very good and cheap alternative if its going to be on your daily low low


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 17 2010, 11:53 PM~17523605
> *have you used the chrome powder coating?
> *


i havent i would only want something thats REAl chrome...

i hate faking the funk


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 18 2010, 02:30 AM~17524483
> *NIce work!!!!!!!!!!! Is this your shop or one you work at???? Its a bad ass set up!!!
> 
> for your 2 tones, what brand tape are you using and what process do you use(ie tape then let part just flow out then pull tape then cure, or are you keeping the part taped during the cure?)
> *


it is a top of the line set up. huge ovens booth and track system...million dollar operation set up

Its a good friend of mines and we do work together on occasions 


As far as the taping its a High temp tape... but ive seen regular tapes last as well esp for teh DIY ovens... there are several companies that offer high temp tape and grading...just depend on your use... but try the regular 3M paper tapes anything like electrical tape will ruin your sht asap


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17456677
> *OK so I did a search in this section for powder coating and was amazed by the questions people have and the very limited questions people where able to answer. I will update this thread as I go to up load pics of new powders and different parts that I have done.
> 
> Please if you have any questions about powder coating post them up, and if you’re a coater your self please feel free to help out!
> ...




Post up Pics im sure alot of us are interested in making our own!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 11 2010, 02:47 PM~17456677
> *OK so I did a search in this section for powder coating and was amazed by the questions people have and the very limited questions people where able to answer. I will update this thread as I go to up load pics of new powders and different parts that I have done.
> 
> Please if you have any questions about powder coating post them up, and if you’re a coater your self please feel free to help out!
> ...



***!!!! come powder coat my chiiiiiit culero  ... oh yeah for free nuuuuuukka u know we messicans dont wana pay , so break out


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 20 2010, 01:05 AM~17548683
> ****!!!!  come powder coat my chiiiiiit culero   ...  oh yeah for free nuuuuuukka u know we messicans dont wana pay , so break out
> *


 What ya need done??? I honestly wouldnt have a problem doing stuff free for you, as long as you let em know who did it


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 19 2010, 09:58 AM~17539820
> *Post up Pics im sure alot of us are interested in making our own!
> *


An oven this size will run you about $3,000-$4,000. But doing it your self you can do it for about $500. The process is pretty easy..Build a box thats well insulated, get an oven off craigslist and throw the guts from that into the new oven


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice

I bought the PC gun from craftsman just haven't had a chance to use it yet.

Picked these up off of ebay.Gonna try and blend them together,just doing a-arms and a few other smaller things tho


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2010, 05:57 AM~17548952
> *An oven this size will run you about $3,000-$4,000. But doing it your self you can do it for about $500. The process is pretty easy..Build a box thats well insulated, get an oven off craigslist and throw the guts from that into the new oven
> 
> 
> ...



:0 looks good......what did you use to insulate it? and what kinda sheetmetal did u use to cover it up with?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2010, 02:32 AM~17548914
> *What ya need done??? I honestly wouldnt have a problem doing stuff free for you, as long as you let em know who did it
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
ok u said so hno: hno: hno: hno: im iffi about bringing business to u but for free im always game :cheesy:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 20 2010, 07:22 AM~17549690
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ok u said so  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  im iffi about bringing business to u but for free im always game  :cheesy:
> *


lol 99.9% of shit i say in OT is all b.s man, pure entertainment. I just like playing devils advocate down there. You might be surprised if you acually knew me lol...


But any ways shoot me a pm when you want to some parts done...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 20 2010, 04:03 AM~17549036
> *Nice
> 
> I bought the PC gun from craftsman just haven't had a chance to use it yet.
> ...


Well I dont think your going to have much luck mixing them together..The polyester chrome wont allow for the blue to show up and will likely turn the chrome off colored. 

your best bet is to mix the blue with a clear, or just get a candy that you like and use the chrome as a base coat for optimal brilliance


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

niev cabinet RC...unfortunately most on here wont have the drive to build something like that

there are alwayse nice scores on craigslist etc...

long as you can produce adequate heat per sq footage in the enclosure you should be fine


also there are heat lamps that can cover a cubick foor or so incase an oven cant be used or is not obtainable.


AN IR thermometer is also a key tool to have when doing this...they are cheap at harbor freight and the likes


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 20 2010, 04:40 AM~17549105
> *:0  looks good......what did you use to insulate it? and what kinda sheetmetal did u use to cover it up with?
> *


the best thing to use is whats called mineral wool for insluation, if your on a budget any fiberglass UNFACED insulation from home depot works fine!

sheet metal all depends on the price your willing to pay. Obviously the thicker the better but it all comes down to the wallet..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Just stoping by :wave: 





























Powder coatings 4 vvvvvvvvvvvvv :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 21 2010, 09:41 AM~17561828
> *Just stoping by  :wave:
> Powder coatings 4 vvvvvvvvvvvvv :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2010, 12:32 PM~17552233
> *lol 99.9% of shit i say in OT is all b.s man, pure entertainment. I just like playing devils advocate down there. You might be surprised if you acually knew me lol...
> But any ways shoot me a pm when you want to some parts done...
> *



shit like that is not good for business !!!!!  hey can u powder coat these NUUUUTZ :cheesy: 

LOL  its the captain in me :biggrin: :| if i need some ill hit u up , maybe trades


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 21 2010, 01:07 PM~17563441
> *shit like that is not good for business !!!!!   hey can u powder coat these NUUUUTZ  :cheesy:
> 
> LOL   its the captain in me  :biggrin:  :|  if i need some ill hit u up , maybe trades
> *


 :h5:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

heres a question for u Powder coating g's, im thinking about powdercoating some undercarriage parts that im not gunna chrome. the paint i have is inferno red metallic, and i was curious if they can really get a good color match on metallic paints, and where the hell can i get this done at? :happysad:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@May 21 2010, 01:55 PM~17563813
> *heres a question for u Powder coating g's, im thinking about powdercoating some undercarriage parts that im not gunna chrome. the paint i have is inferno red metallic, and i was curious if they can really get a good color match on metallic paints, and where the hell can i get this done at? :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

go ahead RC post up your rocket sounds like a match :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@May 21 2010, 02:55 PM~17563813
> *heres a question for u Powder coating g's, im thinking about powdercoating some undercarriage parts that im not gunna chrome. the paint i have is inferno red metallic, and i was curious if they can really get a good color match on metallic paints, and where the hell can i get this done at? :happysad:
> *


from a metalic paint to PC match its just usually a hair or but not drastic id say, i never match anything just to avoid any problems all together...HOMEBOYS matches his rims almost to a T everythime.

also depends on your PC supplier

Tiger drylac and sherwin williams is what i prefer and never fail.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 21 2010, 03:39 PM~17564608
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> go ahead RC post up your rocket sounds like a match :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  its a shifter


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 21 2010, 04:21 PM~17564916
> * its a shifter
> 
> 
> ...











right


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 21 2010, 04:09 PM~17564852
> *from a metalic paint to PC match its just usually a hair or but not drastic id say, i never match anything just to avoid any problems all together...HOMEBOYS matches his rims almost  to a T everythime.
> 
> also depends on your PC supplier
> ...


thanks for the tip slo


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

good topic i will have some qestions latter


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

So I just used my powdercoater for the first time. Here's a tip, put something on the floor to collect the overspray. About 1% of the big ass cloud of powder stuck to the part I was doing.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 22 2010, 01:12 PM~17571243
> *So I just used my powdercoater for the first time. Here's a tip, put something on the floor to collect the overspray. About 1% of the big ass cloud of powder stuck to the part I was doing.
> *


Then your not doing some thing right....

1. you dont have a proper ground.

2. your air pressure is set to high or you have your hopper filled with to much powder...


To help with geting powder to stick stick the part in the oven before you coat it, bring the part to about 200 degrees, by the time you pull it out and ready to coat it again it will be around 170-80 degrees. The hot part will make the powder stick alot better...

I have a small non filtered paint booth and I have never cleaned it out becuase I rarely ever have any over spray.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 22 2010, 03:01 PM~17571483
> *Then your not doing some thing right....
> 
> 1. you dont have a proper ground.
> ...


Probably had the hopper too full. Pressure was 30 lbs. Im using a harbor freight setup too, I heard they waste powder. The problem isn't getting the powder to stick, it's getting it to hit the part. I was doing an idler arm, and the gun was shooting like a 6" cone.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Any tips for reducing orange peel? higher temps? Lower temps? longer bake time?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 22 2010, 02:36 PM~17571657
> *Probably had the hopper too full. Pressure was 30 lbs. Im using a harbor freight setup too, I heard they waste powder. The problem isn't getting the powder to stick, it's getting it to hit the part. I was doing an idler arm, and the gun was shooting like a 6" cone.
> *


theres your problem, your pressure should be about 8-10 psi!

if your using the HF gun are you using there powder too? you only want about 2 inches of powder in your hopper


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 22 2010, 03:07 PM~17571826
> *Any tips for reducing orange peel? higher temps? Lower temps? longer bake time?
> *


chances are your not applying enough powder..turn your air temp down and hot flock the part(heat it up before you coat it)


ANd make sure you have a good ground, 100% most importiant part!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 22 2010, 04:31 PM~17571944
> *theres your problem, your pressure should be about 8-10 psi!
> 
> if your using the HF gun are you using there powder too? you only want about 2 inches of powder in your hopper
> *


Just shot another piece at 10 psi with the cup about 1/5th full. Way better, almost no overspray and the powder looks smoother. :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 22 2010, 05:34 PM~17572498
> *Just shot another piece at 10 psi with the cup about 1/5th full. Way better, almost no overspray and the powder looks smoother. :thumbsup:
> *


glad I could help!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Chrome plating next to chrome powder.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 22 2010, 07:52 PM~17573274
> *Chrome plating next to chrome powder.
> 
> 
> ...


not bad, i think i might go spray some chrome and take a pic, never cleared my chrome before, only used it as a base coat...


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

how would that chrome pc look if the metal was really smooth basicly polished. the chrome pc looks better then i thought it would


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

how did you wire up the oven eyes i had a old oven and i tried wiring the top eyes and the oven eyes together but it wouldnt work so i had to run it like a normal oven so it was hard to control the temp. also what did you use for a seal around the door? thats a nice oven for home build it looks like somethign you would buy i cant wait to build one


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 23 2010, 10:45 AM~17576587
> *how would that chrome pc look if the metal was really smooth basicly polished. the chrome pc looks better then i thought it would
> *


That part actually was polished except for minor pitting. I sprayed another piece with just sanding it, and you can barely tell the difference. I tried color sanding and buffing it too and it just turns a really shiny dark grey. Im happier with the chrome than I thought I would be. When its next to something colorful, it reflects a lot better and gives a more chrome appearance.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 23 2010, 11:55 AM~17577049
> *That part actually was polished except for minor pitting. I sprayed another piece with just sanding it, and you can barely tell the difference. I tried color sanding and buffing it too and it just turns a really shiny dark grey. Im happier with the chrome than I thought I would be. When its next to something colorful, it reflects a lot better and gives a more chrome appearance.
> *


cool i might have to try it out. its hard to get shit chromed around here and the salt air fucks chrome up so this might be a good alturnative.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 23 2010, 12:42 PM~17577408
> *cool i might have to try it out. its hard to get shit chromed around here and the salt air fucks chrome up so this might be a good alturnative.
> *


Yeah we dont have a chromer in New Mexico. Only thing about this is its not durable like regular powder, if it bumps into something, it turns a dark gray. Plus its metallic so it might still oxidize right away where your at.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98+May 23 2010, 09:59 AM~17576665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clear coat it, problem solved


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

for piting and finishing a nice smooth finish, grind and clean that part as much as you can, for major repair work to smooth out there is such a thing as PC filler to be worked smooth and the coated

here are some...but there are many alternatives
http://www.alvinproducts.com/Content.asp?id=20

http://www.powdercoatingonline.com/html/fillers.html


look some up at your local supplier


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 22 2010, 08:52 PM~17573274
> *Chrome plating next to chrome powder.
> 
> 
> ...


where do you get your powder from?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

a little chrome i did, not cleared and i didnt do much prep work on it. dont have any chrome parts to compaire it too but it looks pretty good.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 24 2010, 05:16 PM~17590349
> *a little chrome i did, not cleared and i didnt do much prep work on it. dont have any chrome parts to compaire it too but it looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good, It looks just like what I had done to my stroller parts








would you be willing to carry it around for like 2 weeks and see how it holds up, 
I really want to know ? Like take it in and out of a back pack throw it on the car floor stuff like that.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 24 2010, 05:22 PM~17590404
> *It looks good, It looks just like what I had done to my stroller parts
> 
> 
> ...


If your coater is any good it will virtually never wear off


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry butthat chrome sht aint selling me fellas.... i just cant do it.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2010, 09:13 PM~17593643
> *sorry butthat chrome sht aint selling me fellas.... i just cant do it.
> *


only thing i ever use it for is a base for my translusents


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 24 2010, 10:35 PM~17594001
> *only thing i ever use it for is a base for my translusents
> *


another thing i was going to note is that teh wheels i posted were PCoated right over bare chrome and sure looked nice but you ocan imagine how poorly the chrome held up....

best to sandblast and strip or at leats scuff up if you even want it to somewhat last.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2010, 09:38 PM~17594049
> *another thing i was going to note is that teh wheels i posted were PCoated right over bare chrome and sure looked nice but you ocan imagine how poorly the chrome held up....
> 
> best to sandblast and strip or at leats scuff up if you even want it to somewhat  last.
> *


yep, tried coating over plated chrome once and will never do it again. Makes candys look amazing but the chrome bubbles during curring and the powder doesnt adhear worth a damn to the plated chrome


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 24 2010, 10:53 PM~17594276
> *yep, tried coating over plated chrome once and will never do it again. Makes candys look amazing but the chrome bubbles during curring and the powder doesnt adhear worth a damn to the plated chrome
> *


yup

never had anything bubble tho, looked flawless but worth a damn if u want it to last...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2010, 09:38 PM~17594049
> *another thing i was going to note is that teh wheels i posted were PCoated right over bare chrome and sure looked nice but you ocan imagine how poorly the chrome held up....
> 
> best to sandblast and strip or at leats scuff up if you even want it to somewhat  last.
> *


dammit, i was gunna get my wheels done too :angry: so how can i prep the wheels best, without using a sandblaster?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@May 24 2010, 11:54 PM~17595623
> *dammit, i was gunna get my wheels done too  :angry: so how can i prep the wheels best, without using a sandblaster?
> *


pay the lil extra loot, and just drop them off at your coaters.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

You can still do them. Just have to do the surface prep well. I'm thinking 400 gt or so and get a good enough adhesion without gouging the metal much. Just get an even cloudy surface. That will help better than no prep on a smooth surface like chrome


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 28 2010, 02:13 PM~17634549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  not you again!!!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 28 2010, 08:48 PM~17637215
> *  not you again!!!
> *


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

If you coat a part and you didn't put enough powder on it can you add more powder and try it again or do you have to take off the original coat?


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

I tried the chrome powder also but it looks the same dull.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@May 29 2010, 01:50 PM~17642164
> *If you coat a part and you didn't put enough powder on it can you add more powder and try it again or do you have to take off the original coat?
> *


No you can do a second coat.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 29 2010, 02:20 PM~17642285
> *No you can do a second coat.
> *



Thats what I thought thanks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

how long are you guys pre heating at what temps... im sure vaires per oven.. 

doubt anyone has to deal with an oven that you need a warmup and cool down wait time.


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

can you put clear from car paint on top of powercoat?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cbroham_@May 29 2010, 06:01 PM~17643136
> *can you put clear from car paint on top of powercoat?
> *


yes as long as you know it will have enough bite, and you want to prep the part just as if you were painting any other automotive paint


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good topic


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

A frame I powder coated today. The color is Powder blue Stardust.


Sand blasted up





























After..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

canty say im loving the color but the work looks damn good.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 12 2010, 06:12 AM~17766361
> *canty say im loving the color but the work looks damn good.
> *


The color is growin on me..when its hangin in my shop its a nice deep royal blue, but bring it out into the sun and :wow: thing lights up and sparkles like the vegas strip!!!!

But thanks for the props


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jun 13 2010, 02:33 PM~17774923
> *The color is growin on me..when its hangin in my shop its a nice deep royal blue, but bring it out into the sun and  :wow: thing lights up and sparkles like the vegas strip!!!!
> 
> But thanks for the props
> *


.
on eof THOSE colors is it


ive painted some stuff on diff shades of blue and then when i take it out to the sun im like WTF when did i paint this purple


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Started building a 9foot x 4foot oven yesterday. should be done tommarow!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jun 16 2010, 10:54 PM~17809924
> *Started building a 9foot x 4foot oven yesterday. should be done tommarow!!
> *


 :0 You gonna powder coat a car


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Looks good RC! Is that you i seen posting powdercoating service on Craigslist?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jun 17 2010, 09:45 PM~17820771
> *Looks good RC! Is that you i seen posting powdercoating service on Craigslist?
> *


  
Yea Most likely its me!






I powder coated this banchee swing arm chrome yesterday


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jun 18 2010, 12:32 PM~17825087
> *
> Yea Most likely its me!
> I powder coated this banchee swing arm chrome yesterday
> ...



That powder chrome dont look bad at all in the pics, looks shiny, would look sick onthe engine block , drums , frame etc that not easy to polish. Do you know what Edelbrock uses on their Endurashine line? I ask because whatever it is shines far better than chrome and easier to upkeep.


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 29 2010, 07:00 PM~17920868
> *That powder chrome dont look bad at all in the pics, looks shiny, would look sick onthe engine block , drums , frame etc that not easy to polish. Do you know what Edelbrock uses on their Endurashine line? I ask because whatever it is shines far better than chrome and easier to upkeep.
> *


I think edelbrock uses a ceramic coating


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 3 2010, 04:13 PM~17954343
> *I think edelbrock uses a ceramic coating
> *


Are there any shops that will put that coating on customer parts? It truly shines better than chrome as I have some chrome on the engine and the endurashine really looks better.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Does the powder coat chrome have uv protection


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Saw this on their site.


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jul 4 2010, 08:02 AM~17957679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well theres your answer lol. Sounds like a pretty high tech job.


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

this is rc4life.....I did some more chrome, seems how thats all people ask about


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 8 2010, 09:25 AM~17991378
> *this is rc4life.....I did some more chrome, seems how thats all people ask about
> 
> 
> ...


wahaha you get baned puto!?


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2010, 04:02 PM~17995405
> *wahaha you get baned puto!?
> *


yea i posted a link to a custom rick roll i made on some web site, Well I wanted to try it out so i posted it in some dumb thread, I clicked on it and the shit hella locked up my computer. By the time I got it restarted I forgot to delet the link...I guess a mod found it


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jul 4 2010, 08:06 AM~17957699
> *Does the powder coat chrome have uv protection
> *


Hmm been asked about uv protection before. I just always tell customers powder coating will virtually never fade if its done right


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 8 2010, 06:07 PM~17995848
> *Hmm been asked about uv protection before. I just always tell customers powder coating will virtually never fade if its done right
> *


true

sun does take a minor toll on PC


remmeber its only the same as paint as far as prep goes other than that its a diff substance/process than bc cc type paints


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

more chrome


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 11 2010, 07:20 PM~18019327
> *more chrome
> 
> 
> ...


texturish?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 11 2010, 06:20 PM~18019327
> *more chrome
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man. Welcome back. Would you say it looks good enough for a bumper? I found one called extreme chrome on a site that nice also.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 12 2010, 04:36 PM~18027421
> *Hey man. Welcome back. Would you say it looks good enough for a bumper? I found one called extreme chrome on a site that nice also.
> 
> 
> ...


all the chrome ive seen is not worthy of show chrome on bumpers...

maybe i can send RC4life a bumper section for a real comparison to chrome plating...the "chrome PC" hes been doing sure looks better than the patience i have to do any of mine..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 16 2010, 05:28 PM~18064613
> *all the chrome ive seen is not worthy of show chrome on bumpers...
> 
> maybe i can send RC4life a bumper section for a real comparison to chrome plating...the "chrome PC" hes been doing sure looks better than the patience i have to do any of mine..
> *


That's what I'm thinking as may be worth trying since we live in same town so no shipping involved. This chrome powder I think would be sick on undercarriage also since no need to polish etc. I sent him a PM and may try it out on some bumpers to see how it looks.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life+May 11 2010, 04:47 PM~17456677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff Rc, :thumbsup:


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jul 11 2010, 08:47 PM~18020579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jul 16 2010, 06:48 PM~18065007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 16 2010, 11:33 PM~18066880
> *pm returned!
> *


Recieved and another PM sent. I wouldnt mind trying it on my bumpers as gets kinda old seing ppl asking how it will look but nobody trying it out.


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 17 2010, 02:08 AM~18067259
> *Recieved and another PM sent. I wouldnt mind trying it on my bumpers as gets kinda old seing ppl asking how it will look but nobody trying it out.
> *


Yea I hear ya man. Only thing is the bumper you said is rusted? If so it wont be a good one to powder.

For one theres not really a filler I can use to smooth out the rust pits..

Also theres a 98% chance the rust will release gasses when its heated up to 400f in the oven cause the powder to ubble and look like shizzz.


Also I might not be able to remove the factory chrome thats still on the parts of the bumper....


The powder proccess isnt like liquid paint. every single last bit of any finnish weather its chrome or paint has to be removed from the part being coated..

I have a place that could prolly stip it down good enough for powder(shot peen blaster). But its going to cost you like $50


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 17 2010, 02:19 AM~18067267
> *Yea I hear ya man. Only thing is the bumper you said is rusted? If so it wont be a good one to powder.
> 
> For one theres not really a filler I can use to smooth out the rust pits..
> ...


I was figuring theyd need to be blasted b4 trying the powder chrome applied so the would be even etc. Ill send you a PM about it as actually want to see how it looks because in the pics the one that was uncleared doesnt even look bad. Also would like to do the frame in this chrome powder as seems ideal for undercarriage parts.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 17 2010, 03:19 AM~18067267
> *Yea I hear ya man. Only thing is the bumper you said is rusted? If so it wont be a good one to powder.
> 
> For one theres not really a filler I can use to smooth out the rust pits..
> ...


there is a metal filler, ive posted it up before if i can locate it again ill post it cus the name slips my mind. but there are several out her emade by diff co.s

on a nicer better shape bumper thats not peeling heavily or pitted would be best..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Couple questions 

So i picked these up off ebay and a craftsman PC gun also

No after spraying the chrome do i bake it then wet sand? Then shoot the blue candy and bake again?

Thanks


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 17 2010, 04:31 PM~18070277
> *Couple questions
> 
> So i picked these up off ebay and a craftsman PC gun also
> ...


You can if you want to but its not needed. Becuase your Powder gun isnt the strongest I recommend whats called hot flocking the part. Hot flocking is basicly spraying a powder while the part is hot, this makes the powder stick alot better, I have never used one of thoes craftsman guns but I cant imagaine it being strong enough to lay a second coat.

Spray your chrome and bake for half of the cure time. So if the powder says 375 for 20 minutes only bake it for 10 minutes

Let the part cool down to about 200f. then spray your candy blue

Then do a full bake.


then post pics on how it turned out


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 17 2010, 04:15 PM~18070197
> *there is a metal filler, ive posted it up before if i can locate it again ill post it cus the name slips my mind. but there are several out her emade by diff co.s
> 
> on a nicer better shape bumper thats not peeling heavily or pitted  would be best..
> *


Ill get some pics of the bumpers this week as must go by shop anyway once the 5.20s arrive. The front bumper isn't bad (no rust or pitting) but rear bumper has pealing and some rust as it came from Colorado. I do have another unrusted rear bumper but its bent. Maybe will have it heated and straightened rather than messing with the one from Colorado.


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

Powder I just ordered for a customer on this site...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

from summit?


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 20 2010, 01:00 AM~18090032
> *from summit?
> *


what do you mean?


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 11 2010, 06:20 PM~18019327
> *more chrome
> 
> 
> ...


Were do you buy your chrome powder? I just purchased the dual voltage gun from eastwood. Is there chrome powder any good? do you clear coat it after the chrome.


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Jul 20 2010, 09:25 AM~18091747
> *Were do you buy your chrome powder? I just purchased the dual voltage gun from eastwood. Is there chrome powder any good? do you clear coat it after the chrome.
> *


here's where i order all my powder

http://powderbuythepound.com/catalog/produ...products_id=924


and depending on the part, some times I clear it and sometimes i dont


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

Also forgot to mention I just ordered some eastwood chrome for the first time, 98% of the time I spray a chrome is for a base coat and that other chrome is too expensive to just bury it under a candy...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 20 2010, 01:24 AM~18090086
> *what do you mean?
> *


Was just asking if you use the powdercoat from Summit as had seen it in the magazine and wondered of its quality etc. I wanted to try doing some small parts in home oven just to see how its done.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 20 2010, 01:06 PM~18093432
> *here's where i order all my powder
> 
> http://powderbuythepound.com/catalog/produ...products_id=924
> ...


That is some cool stuff on that site. Ive been wondering if a block could be powdercoated or rather it would cause engine to retain to much heat.


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jul 20 2010, 02:24 PM~18094196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes engine blocks can be coated.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

any one used the chrome powder from Eastwood??? Need to see how the parts come out with this powder, so I can do my parts.......... 

http://www.eastwood.com/hotcoat-powder-ref...ive-chrome.html


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i always wondered about doing headers it seems like the heat would just bake them better every time you drive


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by implala66+Jul 20 2010, 07:42 PM~18097242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol good thoery. but powder coating can only take about 300f for extended amounts of time. And even at that your going to prolly get discoloration.


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

firebird wheels i did today


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

looks good :thumbsup: also is ceramic coating basicly the same powder coating


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

this thread sucks


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

stfu and gtfo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

I still cant find anyone anywhere that can color match my paint for some powdercoat :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jul 27 2010, 12:34 AM~18150254
> *I still cant find anyone anywhere that can color match my paint for some powdercoat :angry:
> *


pm keith and ask who he uses..

tiger drylac is who im familiar with and they are good


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Scored a FREE oven today.

YESSSSSS


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by droppen98+Jul 24 2010, 10:55 AM~18130044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  enjoy man. If you have any question let me know, Im thinking about doing a write up on the basics of doing powder


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

finnaly im back


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone using propane heaters to cure their parts?

don't really have the space for a large oven, looking to do mostly suspension parts (spindles, a-arms etc...)


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jul 29 2010, 08:58 PM~18180824
> *finnaly im back
> *


Welcome back con


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reckless+Jul 29 2010, 10:22 PM~18182068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spcc602_@Jul 23 2010, 10:35 AM~18121229
> *I should have some from eastwood here tommarow. Im not expecting it to be as good as my other stuff but we'll see...
> *



did you get to use the Eastwood chrome powder?????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jul 30 2010, 09:56 AM~18184649
> *Im not, but you wont have any problems using one. With powder coating it doesnt matter how you make the heat, as long as you can get it up to temp for the lenght of the cure time...Shit you could use a bom fire if you neede to lol
> 
> *


will just suck if it doesent heat evenly enough to disturb any of the non baked powder... thats why i hate heat lamps


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by implala66+Jul 31 2010, 06:31 AM~18192361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea heat lamps blow, I was going to invest in a few so I could do car frames, then after talking with a bunch of coaters they all had nothing but negative things to say about them.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jul 31 2010, 06:31 AM~18192361
> *did you get to use the Eastwood chrome powder?????
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jul 31 2010, 07:00 PM~18195439
> *Yes I did, Shit looks awesome Ill try to dig up a pic....I was realy amazed that eastwood put out a powder of this quality..
> Yea heat lamps blow, I was going to invest in a few so I could do car frames, then after talking with a bunch of coaters they all had nothing but negative things to say about them.
> *


car frames is about the largest most inconvenient parts you can do for those your better off partnering up with someone that set up to do it.... because its not so much the big ass oven you need to run it its the automation you need from transfering the part from spray to heat(oven) to cure without contamination or disturbing the powder or finish. and most places you looking at about 4-600 bucks to do a part like that so its almost not worth thr trouble unless you already are set up to do so....coming from an industrial level of doing parts and equipment like that i can relate


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jul 31 2010, 08:02 PM~18195444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookis nice, which powder did you use the single stage chrome or the relfective chrome that requires a clear coat?????


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18157148
> *pm keith and ask who he uses..
> 
> tiger drylac is who im familiar with and they are good
> *


I asked keith, he said he couldnt help me out much. can i get color matched powder from the factory? :happysad:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jul 31 2010, 08:36 PM~18196149
> *lookis nice, which powder did you use the single stage chrome or the relfective chrome that requires a clear coat?????
> *


I dont remember, I know it said "this is the best chrome you can buy" or some thing like that. I wasnt expecting any ting great but it looks pretty good!




> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 1 2010, 03:09 PM~18200426
> *I asked keith, he said he couldnt help me out much. can i get color matched powder from the factory?  :happysad:
> *


Did you read my post? Take a bunch of close up pics at different angles and different lighting and Ill find you a match. As far as getting a custom powder made, good luck its very expensive...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 2 2010, 04:45 PM~18209758
> *I dont remember, I know it said "this is the best chrome you can buy" or some thing like that. I wasnt expecting any ting great but it looks pretty good!
> Did you read my post? Take a bunch of close up pics at different angles and different lighting and Ill find you a match. As far as getting a custom powder made, good luck its very expensive...
> *


Oh damn I didn't see that post! Thanks bro. Anyway I can just mail u a color chip? Pm me if ur cool with it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

chrome base then jollipop Red then clear....pics suck but oh well


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 9 2010, 06:24 PM~18267667
> *chrome base then jollipop Red then clear....pics suck but oh well
> 
> 
> ...


That 3rd pic is bangin.Looks tasty


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 9 2010, 04:27 PM~18267697
> *That 3rd pic is bangin.Looks tasty
> *


I have a shitty ass camera, but they look sick in person


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

some random 49 chevy truck parts


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 9 2010, 04:37 PM~18267791
> *some random 49 chevy truck parts
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 9 2010, 04:24 PM~18267667
> *chrome base then jollipop Red then clear....pics suck but oh well
> 
> 
> ...


This shit looks incredable :wow: btw i sent that paint sampel today bro


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

is someone doing powder coating services???


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Aug 11 2010, 06:33 AM~18283011
> *is someone doing powder coating services???
> *


what?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 11 2010, 10:17 PM~18288796
> *what?
> *


need some parts to be powder coated.............


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Aug 12 2010, 03:16 AM~18290997
> *need some parts to be powder coated.............
> *


oh well send on over..All the pics I have posted is all stuff I have done..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 11:17 PM~18359247
> *
> *


Sup uso!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 20 2010, 12:57 AM~18359719
> *Sup uso!
> *


Not much man. You done any more powder chrome lately?


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 9 2010, 06:24 PM~18267667
> *chrome base then jollipop Red then clear....pics suck but oh well
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fuckin sweet. :thumbsup;


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Aug 20 2010, 09:27 AM~18361629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 20 2010, 10:53 AM~18362254
> *Im going to do a set of wheels in chrome today, Ill be sure to put up pics..
> Thanks homie
> *


ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Any such thing as copper powder coat or somthing that looks somthing like copper?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 09:35 AM~18392385
> *Any such thing as copper powder coat or somthing that looks somthing like copper?
> *


Y U WANNA KNOW? :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 24 2010, 08:55 AM~18392532
> *Y U WANNA KNOW? :biggrin:
> *


got some plans!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 10:04 AM~18392591
> *got some plans!
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 08:35 AM~18392385
> *Any such thing as copper powder coat or somthing that looks somthing like copper?
> *


Yes there is, the best one is made by tiger drylac code is 49/63130


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 24 2010, 01:07 PM~18394289
> *Yes there is, the best one is made by tiger drylac code is 49/63130
> *


really appreciate that! i found the web site thanks


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 20 2010, 01:53 PM~18362254
> *Im going to do a set of wheels in chrome today, Ill be sure to put up pics..
> *


pics of the rims?


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 25 2010, 10:52 AM~18402558
> *pics of the rims?
> *


customer left before I could snap some pics, I did do a chrome drive shaft for a member on the forums today.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 28 2010, 02:11 AM~18425788
> *customer left before I could snap some pics, I did do a chrome drive shaft for a member on the forums today.
> *


post it son, I wanna see it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 9 2010, 05:24 PM~18267667
> *chrome base then jollipop Red then clear....pics suck but oh well
> 
> *


looks damn good...

clear as in spray bc cc clear or the PC clear


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 28 2010, 11:17 AM~18427724
> *looks damn good...
> 
> clear as in spray bc cc clear or the PC clear
> *


It was powder chrome, then powder jollipop red, then powder clear..


I dont fuck with any liquid paints


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

This was a rear end for primer666 on here












heres the chrome drive shaft, looked alot better in person, the pits in it is from the drive shaft being rusted and coroted and pitted


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

That's exactly why I deviate from the chrome pc on parts like that. See when chrome platig is done correctly all the pitting is taken care of by the prep. Which you can do by grind and clean sand and prep. But believe me you will want to be compensated for it. And at that point the real chrome plate would be just as cost effective. Long as the customers don't trip on what you can't fix. Other than that for sreet cars etc. Would suit perfect. Keep on it.  .


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Is an oven absoluteness necessary to cure the powder coat ? I would wanna do some shit that wont fit in an oven and have no interest in making a large oven for a small amount of parts. Would a set of infrared curing lamps or a sealed off cabinet thats heated with a space heater or something of the sort work if I kept the temperature adequate ? Also what temp is required ?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Aug 28 2010, 06:38 PM~18429785
> *Is an oven absoluteness necessary to cure the powder coat ? I would wanna do some shit that wont fit in an oven and have no interest in making a large oven for a small amount of parts. Would a set of infrared curing lamps or a sealed off cabinet thats heated with a space heater or something of the sort work if I kept the temperature adequate ? Also what temp is required ?
> *


Infared lights work if you get some that are 3000 watts or more. The norm for temps are 400 degres for 10 minutes, thats part tempiture. Meaning the part has to be 400 for 10 minutes, some powders are 20 minutes.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 28 2010, 07:40 PM~18430018
> *Infared lights work if you get some that are 3000 watts or more. The norm for temps are 400 degres for 10 minutes, thats part tempiture. Meaning the part has to be 400 for 10 minutes, some powders are 20 minutes.
> *


thats how you do frames right? I still want to powdercoat my frame.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 31 2010, 11:51 PM~18458012
> *thats how you do frames right? I still want to powdercoat my frame.
> *


yes thats how I would do a frame. Im willing to do a frame in chrome for $700!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 31 2010, 11:54 PM~18458016
> *yes thats how I would do a frame. Im willing to do a frame in chrome for $700!
> *


  .


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 28 2010, 05:15 PM~18429111
> *heres the chrome drive shaft, looked alot better in person, the pits in it is from the drive shaft being rusted and coroted and pitted
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks sick. Thousand times better than black.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 1 2010, 01:54 AM~18458016
> *yes thats how I would do a frame. Im willing to do a frame in chrome for $700!
> *


now this is intresting................


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 1 2010, 08:46 PM~18465502
> *now this is intresting................
> *


x2


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well finally got my "feet wet" when it comes to PC-ing today.

Sand blasted some test pieces and my 30 fuel/brake line clamps my old man machined for me:
















(Decided against having red accents on the car, so the red anodizing had to be blasted off.)

Hanging them all:









Fresh out the oven:









Finished product....and a pic of the bolts in them to give a better idea of the finished look on the frame:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

And thanks to rc4life for a couple helpful hints! :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2010, 11:22 AM~18470407
> *And thanks to rc4life for a couple helpful hints!  :biggrin:
> *


No problem man, glad every thing turned out! What color is that powder and who made it?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Aug 31 2010, 11:54 PM~18458016
> *yes thats how I would do a frame. Im willing to do a frame in chrome for $700!
> *


Damn :wow: do you really have room to P/C a frame? I'm interested in P/Cing my frame a silver or a purple.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 2 2010, 08:16 PM~18474629
> *No problem man, glad every thing turned out! What color is that powder and who made it?
> *


That color is high gloss black. Going to be giving the Mirror black a whirl today. All of it is from Eastwood for their hot coat system.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+Sep 2 2010, 11:56 PM~18476291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Was able to get my front calipers powder coated in "Mirror Black" this morning.....pretty pleased with how they turned out! 

prepped for coating:









Fresh out the oven:









Final product:









Crappy cell phone pics, but you get the idea. Just need to put the piston back into the caliper and then it is onto coating the rotors!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Chrome powder I did today for primer666.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

now thats a good alternative for chrome on gas tanks, since they are such a headache to plate


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 3 2010, 09:11 PM~18482978
> *Chrome powder I did today for primer666.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

This is a smaple piece I did today...Note that i did ZERO prep work on this part, it was only to test the color, the imperfections are rust spots on the part











































this is what the other side looked like, as you can see, zero prep work was done


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

What color is that? Im impressed with how good the color looks (especially that jollipop red) as well as the durability of powdercoat....more pics!!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks kinda like a copper


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 5 2010, 11:26 AM~18491577
> *Looks kinda like a copper
> *


yep!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 5 2010, 12:31 PM~18491599
> *yep!!!!
> *


translucent?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 5 2010, 03:13 PM~18492627
> *translucent?
> *


yes sir


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 3 2010, 11:11 PM~18482978
> *Chrome powder I did today for primer666.
> 
> 
> ...


I know where I'm sending my valve covers to get powder coated................


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 5 2010, 08:39 PM~18494658
> *I know where I'm sending my valve covers to get powder coated................
> *


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

damn homie i need to get in touch with u to start a system up here at the pad! everything lookin real good


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

wow that chrome coating looks good you said your using the eastwood pc right


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 3 2010, 12:13 PM~18478893
> *Was able to get my front calipers powder coated in "Mirror Black" this morning.....pretty pleased with how they turned out!
> 
> prepped for coating:
> ...



how did you get the pistons out i was thinking of doing mine but i didnt want to fuck them up


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 7 2010, 08:22 AM~18505373
> *how did you get the pistons out i was thinking of doing mine but i didnt want to fuck them up
> *


Put a towel in front of the piston, move your fingers, and put the air hose into the inlets for the brake fluid. Comes out real quick and easy. The bigger pain is the piston boot......basically those get ruined no matter what and you just need to buy new ones.....but they are only $4 each side. :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

cool can i sand blast them or will it fuck them up


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 7 2010, 08:17 AM~18505351
> *wow that chrome coating looks good you said your using the eastwood pc right
> *


No, I do have more of the eastwood stuff I want to try on bigger peices but this is a different companys powder


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 7 2010, 12:51 PM~18506804
> *No, I do have more of the eastwood stuff I want to try on bigger peices but this is a different companys powder
> *


what company is the tank coated with? which one looks better in person to me the tank looks awsome way better the i would have thought for pc. also did you sand blast it?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 7 2010, 10:17 AM~18506121
> *cool can i sand blast them or will it fuck them up
> *


Tape off the piston part so you don't mar the surface inside the caliper were the piston sits, and threaded spots and such, but yeah I sand blasted them without an issue!


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98+Sep 7 2010, 04:05 PM~18508811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weiner pics sent back


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 8 2010, 02:35 PM~18516049
> *Its a NIC powder. I havent shot the eastwood on a large part yet.
> weiner pics sent back
> *


:naughty: MOAR :wow:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

another question with the brakes i got the piston out with no problem and the plastic ring but how do i remove the rubber seal? and do i need to prime them also


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool topic. Sounds like youve really done your homework and now are getting pretty experienced with it. Could be a good side job to make money! 

btw dont ask keith what powder he uses, galaxy wire makes the wheels, hes just the middle man


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

gas tank looks good!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

any advice on these brake boots they are a bitch i tried pulling them out and they just rip i tried cutting them with a razer and its a pain in the ass and also have a "ice pick" thats i have been prying the seal out with and its still a bitch. i thought about burning the seal out with a torch but my bottles are emtpy :angry:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

good ass topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 8 2010, 02:35 PM~18516049
> *Its a NIC powder. I havent shot the eastwood on a large part yet.
> weiner pics sent back
> *


any word yet pee pee bubble?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 9 2010, 08:15 PM~18529173
> *any word yet pee pee bubble?
> *


nah, I dont like fucking with eastwood powders due to the cure times, Im so busy with customer parts that I dont have time to spray peices for fun any more. I do have some smaller customer parts to do so I might try it out on them


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 9 2010, 05:09 PM~18527658
> *any advice on these brake boots they are a bitch i tried pulling them out and they just rip i tried cutting them with a razer and its a pain in the ass and also have a "ice pick" thats i have been prying the seal out with and its still a bitch. i thought about burning the seal out with a torch but my bottles are emtpy :angry:
> *


All I did to get them out is slid a flat head screw driver between the underside of the metal ring holding the boot on and the caliper itself and then just twist the screwdriver to pry it up. Making your way around the trim ring. It takes a bit of work, you just have to be carefull so you don't ruin the caliper itself. 

Get the piston out first and it makes it way easier!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

for the threaded holes i have seen silacone plugs that can go in the threads what i was wondering do you pull them out before putting the part in the oven or after


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 3 2010, 12:13 PM~18478893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you smooth these?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 10 2010, 04:35 PM~18536235
> *for the threaded holes i have seen silacone plugs that can go in the threads what i was wondering do you pull them out before putting the part in the oven or after
> *


No, I left the silicone plugs in, but I have high temp silicone plugs. If you don't have high temp than they need to be taken out before baking.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 10 2010, 04:36 PM~18536241
> *did you smooth these?
> *


Yes before sand blasting the calipers I "molded" them. First hit them with a grinding disc to take down high spots, than 60 grit disc, than 60 grit flap disc, and finally 120 grit disc. Then blasted them, de-greased them, and shot them with the PC!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 10 2010, 06:02 PM~18536812
> *Yes before sand blasting the calipers I "molded" them. First hit them with a grinding disc to take down high spots, than 60 grit disc, than 60 grit flap disc, and finally 120 grit disc. Then blasted them, de-greased them, and shot them with the PC!
> *


you could have used kl primer to smooth it out


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 10 2010, 06:34 PM~18536986
> *you could have used kl primer to smooth it out
> *


Yeah I looked into that, but was in the process of molding so many other parts for chrome I figured I'd just add these to the list! :happysad:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 10 2010, 07:02 PM~18536812
> *Yes before sand blasting the calipers I "molded" them. First hit them with a grinding disc to take down high spots, than 60 grit disc, than 60 grit flap disc, and finally 120 grit disc. Then blasted them, de-greased them, and shot them with the PC!
> *


cool i thought they looked smooth. well now i have my work cut out for me. the grinding disc is 36 grit on a air angle grinder right not a 4 1/2 grinder


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

rc4life what size metal did you use for you oven walls. i am about to start on building mine and im trying to get all the parts i will need


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 5 2010, 11:02 AM~18491445
> *This is a smaple piece I did today...Note that i did ZERO prep work on this part, it was only to test the color, the imperfections are rust spots on the part
> 
> 
> ...


THIS COLOR IS THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 10 2010, 07:34 PM~18536986
> *you could have used kl primer to smooth it out
> *


whats the electrical you have hooked up. 220 110?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2010, 06:24 PM~18586232
> *whats the electrical you have hooked up. 220 110?
> *


Air compressor and oven are 220. Oven is on a 100 watt breaker. And I flipped it one day :wow: But thats when i was gettin the bitch up to 500f



Why u ask?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 16 2010, 07:49 PM~18586442
> *Air compressor and oven are 220. Oven is on a 100 watt breaker. And I flipped it one day :wow:  But thats when i was gettin the bitch up to 500f
> Why u ask?
> *


just wondering what some of you crazy fks have hooked up ... your shit sounds reasonable...


at the big shop they have all 3 phase hardwired into grid and what not but thats for everything watter jets, ovens, presses and all...on the pics i posted.


at my shop i only have 220 wired for the compresor and small oven. looking into a bigger over 50"x40"x50"


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 3 2010, 10:11 PM~18482978
> *Chrome powder I did today for primer666.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt... 
nice work . ill be sendin my parts to you for some chrome powder


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Craptastic cell phone pic, but powder coated my engine mounts yesterday:











Also going to be doing some snowmobile parts here soon as well for a local guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

how much does it cost around ur ways to sandblst and powdercoat a frame?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 22 2010, 02:08 PM~18633819
> *how much does it cost around ur ways to sandblst and powdercoat a frame?
> *


depending on color and condition of frame. 500-700 bones


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 22 2010, 08:31 PM~18636584
> *depending on color and condition of frame. 500-700 bones
> *


dont sell your self short


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 22 2010, 08:42 PM~18637640
> *dont sell your self short
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Couple more parts I was able to coat yesterday:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 5 2010, 11:02 AM~18491445
> *This is a smaple piece I did today...Note that i did ZERO prep work on this part, it was only to test the color, the imperfections are rust spots on the part
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass color, where can you buy that color?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Sep 23 2010, 10:58 AM~18642463
> *bad ass color, where can you buy that color?
> *


columbia coatings


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 23 2010, 05:02 PM~18645589
> *columbia coatings
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

do you guys ever prime the steel parts first or just coat


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 25 2010, 08:47 AM~18658331
> *do you guys ever prime the steel parts first or just coat
> *


no

prime wont help


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 25 2010, 07:47 AM~18658331
> *do you guys ever prime the steel parts first or just coat
> *


Theres 2 different powder primers I use.

One is called KL primer. This is used to fill in imperfections, its a high build easy to sand powder that will smooth out casting marks, scratches, pits and other shit..


The other is red oxide primer...When you have a part thats out gassing like hell, Ill strip it back to bare metal, stick the part(s) in the oven, heat it to about 400-450, pull it out and shoot it immediatly with the red oxide primer. This will create a barrier so the out gassing wont effect your base coats.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

By the way, to thoes that have contacted me wanting to ship me parts. I will be in vegas for the super show. I will be driving a suv so I can take any parts. Can save on shipping one way!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 28 2010, 03:11 PM~18683348
> *By the way, to thoes that have contacted me wanting to ship me parts. I will be in vegas for the super show. I will be driving a suv so I can take any parts. Can save on shipping one way!
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

been up 30 some hours straight tryin to bust out tonyos bikes...Been having nothing but problems after problems after problems......


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 1 2010, 07:18 PM~18714180
> *been up 30 some hours straight tryin to bust out tonyos bikes...Been having nothing but problems after problems after problems......
> *


Got any pics?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 1 2010, 10:52 PM~18716186
> *Got any pics?
> *


Ill take pics of them at the vegas show when there fully assembled with tires and shit on them


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 1 2010, 05:18 PM~18714180
> *been up 30 some hours straight tryin to bust out tonyos bikes...Been having nothing but problems after problems after problems......
> *


WHAT YOU REALLY MEANT TO SAY IS, YOU AND THAT ****** ASS TONYO HAVE BEEN UP FOR 30 HOURS FUCKING EACH OTHER WITH BIKE PARTS IN THE ASS.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 3 2010, 01:05 PM~18724655
> *WHAT YOU REALLY MEANT TO SAY IS, YOU AND THAT ****** ASS TONYO HAVE BEEN UP FOR 30 HOURS FUCKING EACH OTHER WITH BIKE PARTS IN THE ASS.
> *


yea exactly :uh:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 4 2010, 05:23 AM~18729664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 4 2010, 10:45 AM~18731541
> *lookin good!!!
> *


Thanks. Your tip on temperatures for curing helped out tremendously! :biggrin: 

(No ****!)


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Oct 1 2010, 06:18 PM~18714180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seen the work you did for TonyO's parts , NICE, CLEAN. 
I was at the park you brought his parts too, I found out who you was after.

TonyO was happy with it.. and if THE MASTER CHAMP likes it... ILL RUN WITH IT.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 4 2010, 11:44 AM~18732038
> *Thanks. Your tip on temperatures for curing helped out tremendously!  :biggrin:
> 
> (No ****!)
> *


Lol glad I could help out, is that chevy orange??


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Oct 4 2010, 01:10 PM~18732691
> *I seen the work you did for TonyO's parts  , NICE, CLEAN.
> I was at the park you brought his parts too, I found out who you was after.
> 
> ...


Yea some things didnt turn out as nice as I would have liked to, but when the parts where in bad as shape as these theres really not much I could do about it.

I know you talked to me about getting some work done so just let me know when/if you need em done.


See ya in vegas


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 4 2010, 03:54 PM~18733990
> *Lol glad I could help out, is that chevy orange??
> *


Yeah. It is Chevy Vermillion Orange. A bunch of snowmobile parts a guy wanted done. Hands down the worst parts I have ever media blasted because of all the stupid little tight to reach areas!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 4 2010, 01:44 PM~18732038
> *Thanks. Your tip on temperatures for curing helped out tremendously!  :biggrin:
> 
> (No ****!)
> *


Did i miss that tip :happysad:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 5 2010, 03:15 PM~18743247
> *Did i miss that tip :happysad:
> *


The tip was about cure temps and time..

When you order powder it will say 10 mins @ 400..or [email protected] or [email protected] ever the case maybe be..But you dont throw the part into the oven at 400 for 10 minutes...Its talking about the tempeture of the metal..Once the part your coating reaches 400f then you start the timer for 10 minutes....Ofter when you buy powder it will say 400f @ 10 minutes PMT.....The PMT stands for part metal tempeture.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 4 2010, 12:46 AM~18729226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How did you do these without the rust causing gas in the oven and messing up the parts ?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18748056
> *How did you do these without the rust causing gas in the oven and messing up the parts ?
> *


all the rust was removed, for the most part. then red oxide primer was used to prevent out gassing


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 6 2010, 12:31 AM~18748358
> *all the rust was removed, for the most part. then red oxide primer was used to prevent out gassing
> *


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i scored a free oven :biggrin: just have to get a cord for it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

call Alex at 602-434-3067

RC YOU SHOULD HIT THIS GUY UP ABOUT POWDER COATING FOR THEM.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 12:16 PM~18760321
> *call Alex at 602-434-3067
> 
> RC YOU SHOULD HIT THIS GUY UP ABOUT POWDER COATING FOR THEM.
> *


not a bad idea..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 7 2010, 03:16 PM~18761295
> *not a bad idea..
> *


look into the wheel blancer


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 7 2010, 05:50 PM~18762310
> *look into the wheel blancer
> *


spoke wheel truing deal... i think someone in the wheels n tire section has one


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 7 2010, 05:00 PM~18762398
> *spoke wheel truing deal... i think someone in the wheels n tire section has one
> *


honestly I dont think I want to fuck with wires.. waay to much time for too little money.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 7 2010, 06:03 PM~18762420
> *honestly I dont think I want to fuck with wires.. waay to much time for too little money.
> *


very true unless the just get you to do whole wheels 

around here we powdercoat rims for 45-60 bucks not a uge profit maker but its a common thing to get whole wheels done


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 7 2010, 05:23 PM~18762557
> *very true unless the just get you to do whole wheels
> 
> around here we powdercoat rims for 45-60 bucks not a uge profit maker but its a common thing to get whole wheels done
> *


yea rims are no problem, I charge pretty much the same thing. Infact wheels are some of the best profitable things for me.. But trying to do a set of wires with out tearing them down will be no bueno, faraday would be absolute hell!!! And im not going to get into tearing down, re lacing and then trueing..fuck that noise


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

They have other wheels to not just wires :biggrin: I know they have powder coating requests also because while I was at the old shop ,M&Sons, a guy came in wanting to paint his Mercedes wheels and they where advising him to powdercoat them.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 7 2010, 06:46 PM~18762721
> *yea rims are no problem, I charge pretty much the same thing. Infact wheels are some of the best profitable things for me.. But trying to do a set of wires with out tearing them down will be no bueno, faraday would be absolute hell!!! And im not going to get into tearing down, re lacing and then trueing..fuck that noise
> *


yeah i dont see how keif makes a buck on em


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt for vegas just got here about 30 minutes ago


----------



## doggystyle (Jul 27, 2010)

thnx for the info actually im gonna buy the set up and start poweder coatin 4 myself any info will help custom or regular the info you provide makes u an unselfish person good lookin


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 7 2010, 09:32 PM~18763439
> *yeah i dont see how keif makes a buck on em
> *


cuz galaxy wire does all the work, hes just the middle man. 

what sux is even if you make a buck then you get some asswipe that doesnt like a hairline scratch on his cheap ass chinas and so you gotta pay to have a new one made up and eat the cost


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 11 2010, 09:47 AM~18782416
> *cuz galaxy wire does all the work, hes just the middle man.
> 
> what sux is even if you make a buck then you get some asswipe that doesnt like a hairline scratch on his cheap ass chinas and so you gotta pay to have a new one made up and eat the cost
> *


exactly what i mean

all the sht they make a delaer/shop go through to make a few on almost not worth


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit turned out dope.

Might have to send ya some work that way  i dont have the time


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 12 2010, 01:43 PM~18792189
> *Shit turned out dope.
> 
> Might have to send ya some work that way  i dont have the time
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Good work on them bikes man...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 12 2010, 06:25 PM~18794593
> *Good work on them bikes man...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 22 2010, 01:29 PM~18881544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck, wish I knew about this sooner...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

any body been doing any more coating? i did my oil pan it turned out really good exept for around the bolt flange the power didnt want to stick in that area so i kind of piled it on what could i have dont to make it stick better in that area i had sand blasted the pan wiped it with mineral spirits and had the ground connected directly to the pan i am using a harbor fright gun though


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 29 2010, 11:16 AM~18940454
> *any body been doing any more coating? i did my oil pan it turned out really good exept for around the bolt flange the power didnt want to stick in that area so i kind of piled it on what could i have dont to make it stick better in that area i had sand blasted the pan wiped it with mineral spirits and had the ground connected directly to the pan i am using a harbor fright gun though
> *


You may have been getting a little bit of that "halo effect" in which case if you unplug your gun and give it a second to uncharge and then fire it back up it will take care of that for the most part. Otherwise if you have those hard to reach spots I have had good luck when I coat by starting in those areas, then doing the entire part including that aread again. 

Did you make sure the part was completely dried of the mineral spirits too before coating?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 29 2010, 11:16 AM~18940454
> *any body been doing any more coating? i did my oil pan it turned out really good exept for around the bolt flange the power didnt want to stick in that area so i kind of piled it on what could i have dont to make it stick better in that area i had sand blasted the pan wiped it with mineral spirits and had the ground connected directly to the pan i am using a harbor fright gun though
> *


If you plan on doing more powder coating I highly highly suggest putting in a earth ground and and running a 10 gauge or larger wire into your garage. That little 16 gauge wire on thoes style guns are just not enough. You need a solid direct ground.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 29 2010, 02:40 PM~18941388
> *If you plan on doing more powder coating I highly highly suggest putting in a earth ground and and running a 10 gauge or larger wire into your garage. That little 16 gauge wire on thoes style guns are just not enough. You need a solid direct ground.
> *


what exactly is a earth ground do i run a wire from the ground prong on the plug to the ground itself? as for power i have a standered wall plug (110) with a extention cord i think its a 20ft cable. another thing i was thinking is the powder i used was really old probaly a year and a half it was sealed in a container but i didnt know if that would be a problem. one more question i had a costumer that got a lift for a truck powder coated and the guy that powder coated them for me said that the p/c may not stick to the springs due to grease i had them sand blasted and the where coated and now they are starting to rust should i maybe sand blast them again and soak them in degreaser then wipe them with mineral spirets and coat them again? sorry for the noval


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 31 2010, 02:31 PM~18953706
> *what exactly is a earth ground do i run a wire from the ground prong on the plug to the ground itself? as for power i have a standered wall plug (110) with a extention cord i think its a 20ft cable. another thing i was thinking is the powder i used was really old probaly a year and a half it was sealed in a container but i didnt know if that would be a problem. one more question i had a costumer that got a lift for a truck powder coated and the guy that powder coated them for me said that the p/c may not stick to the springs due to grease i had them sand blasted and the where coated and now they are starting to rust should i maybe sand blast them again and soak them in degreaser then wipe them with mineral spirets and coat them again? sorry for the noval
> *


An earth ground is a 8 foot copper rod hammered into the ground(hammer it in all the way but a few inches). You attach the 10 gauge wire to the top of the rod using a grounding rod clamp. you then run the 10 gauge wire into your garage, attach an alligator clip to the end and attach it to every part you coat.

As long as the powder was kept in cool temps it wont go bad.


Not sure whats going on with the springs, i dont think i understand whats going on....You sent the springs to a powder coater and he said the powder wouldnt stick because of grease?????? But now they are powder coated and there rusting??? How can you see the rust????


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 31 2010, 04:27 PM~18954004
> *An earth ground is a 8 foot copper rod hammered into the ground(hammer it in all the way but a few inches). You attach the 10 gauge wire to the top of the rod using a grounding rod clamp. you then run the 10 gauge wire into your garage, attach an alligator clip to the end and attach it to every part you coat.
> 
> As long as the powder was kept in cool temps it wont go bad.
> ...



the coater said that grease will sink into the pores of the metal and sandblasting them may not get into those pores. i havnt seen the springs yet my costumer called the other day and said they where rusting through the power coat he is going to send me some pics of it so i can check it out and try to fix it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 31 2010, 05:24 PM~18954266
> *the coater said that grease will sink into the pores of the metal and sandblasting them may not get into those pores. i havnt seen the springs yet my costumer called the other day and said they where rusting through the power coat he is going to send me some pics of it so i can check it out and try to fix it
> *


try and wash with dish soap i do that to anything


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 31 2010, 04:24 PM~18954266
> *the coater said that grease will sink into the pores of the metal and sandblasting them may not get into those pores. i havnt seen the springs yet my costumer called the other day and said they where rusting through the power coat he is going to send me some pics of it so i can check it out and try to fix it
> *


WOW thats weird, is this a repeatable powder coating shop? Or is this some one working out of there garage? The reason why I ask is grease should never be a problem...

Heres what I do with greasy stuff..actually, I do this with almost every part.


1. Clean with a degresser, I use straight simple green, no diluting it. Soak it if you have to, use a scrub brush..what ever the case may be to get it clean, do it.

2. sand blast using aluminum oxide or garnet.(use rubber gloves for handling now)

3. Turn your oven on. Hang part on powder rack and wash with acetone, roll the cart into the hot oven immediately to prevent flash rusting. Leave the part in the oven for about an hour or so...(once again dont touch the parts with out rubber gloves....keeping the parts in the oven will burn up and dry out any grease that maybe be left on there as well as out gassing the metal)

4. take the parts out and phosphate treat them. stick back into the oven for about another 30 minutes (this will allow the phosphate to crystalize and due a final out gas)

5. take out parts and powder coat them.






If all else fails send them to me :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 31 2010, 09:40 PM~18955732
> *WOW thats weird, is this a repeatable powder coating shop? Or is this some one working out of there garage?  The reason why I ask is grease should never be a problem...
> 
> Heres what I do with greasy stuff..actually, I do this with almost every part.
> ...




sounds like a good process


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 31 2010, 08:48 PM~18955792
> *sounds like a good process
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

ttt for the homie


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 31 2010, 09:40 PM~18955732
> *WOW thats weird, is this a repeatable powder coating shop? Or is this some one working out of there garage?  The reason why I ask is grease should never be a problem...
> 
> Heres what I do with greasy stuff..actually, I do this with almost every part.
> ...


the guy does coating for a living he builds fiences and coats them i think what it was is he did it for a cheaper price then what he wanted so he didnt do as well of a job. what is photosphate treatment? this sounds like some thing i should be doing also if i end up redoing the springs i thought about doing a few more coats what do you think also how long should i wait after pulling it out of the oven from the first coat to applying the second coat


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 1 2010, 07:48 AM~18957606
> *the guy does coating for a living he builds fiences and coats them i think what it was is he did it for a cheaper price then what he wanted so he didnt do as well of a job. what is photosphate treatment? this sounds like some thing i should be doing also if i end up redoing the springs i thought about doing a few more coats what do you think also how long should i wait after pulling it out of the oven from the first coat to applying the second coat
> *


heres where you can buy phosphate pre treatment.


Doing more coats will not help the situation. Infact other than clear coat you should never have to do 2 coats.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

coo good to know. the powder the guy used wasnt sealed it was in a 50lb box and had probally been sitting there awile


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

is this the phosphate treatment you use it didnt show a link in your post so i googled it KG K-Phos 4000 Series Cold Phosphate 8 oz its 19.99


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 2 2010, 08:11 AM~18966112
> *is this the phosphate treatment you use it didnt show a link in your post so i googled it KG K-Phos 4000 Series Cold Phosphate 8 oz its 19.99
> *


here ya go use this

http://www.columbiacoatings.com/Liquiguard...rate_p/lg16.htm


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 2 2010, 09:17 AM~18966172
> *here ya go use this
> 
> http://www.columbiacoatings.com/Liquiguard...rate_p/lg16.htm
> *



cool thanks that is a way better deal


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## soccerdad04 (May 31, 2010)

HEY GUYS A QUICK QUESTION CAN YOU POWDER COAT AN EXHAUST AND HOW WELL WILL IT LAST IF THIS IS POSSIBLE


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soccerdad04_@Nov 5 2010, 07:54 PM~18997826
> *HEY GUYS A QUICK QUESTION CAN YOU POWDER COAT AN EXHAUST AND HOW WELL WILL IT LAST IF THIS IS POSSIBLE
> *


what part of the exhaust?


----------



## soccerdad04 (May 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 6 2010, 12:32 AM~18998926
> *what part of the exhaust?
> *


The whole thing the main pipe running to the rear and the muffler itself


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soccerdad04_@Nov 9 2010, 01:46 PM~19026411
> *The whole thing the main pipe running to the rear and the muffler itself
> *


I prolly wouldnt do the headers, but the rest will be just fine


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

seen headers blister etc..

and rarely do i see an issue with PC adhesion or chemical reactions in comparison to paint with BC CC where you have all these solvents reacting with eachother...

good luck


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW OF ANYBODY IN PHOENIX AZ OR CLOSE PHOENIX WHERE I CAN GET MY WHEELS SANDBLASTED AND POWDER COATED


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 9 2010, 05:21 PM~19028041
> *DOES ANY BODY KNOW OF ANYBODY IN PHOENIX AZ OR CLOSE PHOENIX WHERE I CAN GET MY WHEELS SANDBLASTED AND POWDER COATED
> *


Yea, I can do them


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 9 2010, 06:59 PM~19028891
> *TTT
> *


your a TTT fool yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























btw I saw your car yesterday. I made sure to tell chawps to take his time :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 9 2010, 06:40 PM~19028713
> *Yea, I can do them
> *


pm prices


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

i PM you a pics of the rims


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 10 2010, 12:48 PM~19034172
> *i PM you a pics of the rims
> *


just takem


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey skinny jeans.....

Start you own thread of the shit you done


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 11 2010, 10:39 PM~19048326
> *Hey skinny jeans.....
> 
> Start you own thread of the shit you done
> *


theres pics all through out this topic.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 12 2010, 12:50 AM~19048432
> *theres pics all through out this topic.
> *


yeah but 19 pages...uhhhh i'm lazy :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 11 2010, 11:04 PM~19048556
> *yeah but 19 pages...uhhhh i'm lazy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 









































:biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

im going to be doing some chrome coating on some pullys an i was wondering sould i polish them be for i coat them or just sand blast them and coat them?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 14 2010, 12:13 AM~19062891
> *im going to be doing some chrome coating on some pullys an i was wondering sould i polish them be for i coat them or just sand blast them and coat them?
> *


unles they got gashes or rough spots on em i dont recomend plishing them at all... sandblasting finish is best finish for adherance in my experiences

diff story for tranclucent colors..


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

yet another question can i coat the hood latch and hinges? or will the coating make it not slide back and forth to unlatch it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 14 2010, 07:52 PM~19068058
> *yet another question can i coat the hood latch and hinges? or will the coating make it not slide back and forth to unlatch it?
> *


Yea you can, They will be stuck at first but just use a little force and the powder will break at the seams and it will work just like it was brand new


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 15 2010, 03:19 PM~19073973
> *Yea you can, They will be stuck at first but just use a little force and the powder will break at the seams and it will work just like it was brand new
> *


COOL thanks for the help i will post some pics once i get to get started on it im going to be using the eastwood chrome powder so we will see how it looks


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 15 2010, 02:19 PM~19073973
> *Yea you can, They will be stuck at first but just use a little force and the powder will break at the seams and it will work just like it was brand new
> *


EY CAN U POWSER COAT THE SPOKES ON MY BIKE


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 17 2010, 03:02 PM~19093943
> *EY CAN U POWSER COAT THE SPOKES ON MY BIKE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 17 2010, 05:38 PM~19095152
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


how much do u charge to do 144 spoke all together??


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 18 2010, 01:57 AM~19099435
> *how much do u charge to do 144 spoke all together??
> *


Can the spokes come out?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 18 2010, 07:47 AM~19100062
> *Can the spokes come out?
> *


yea i can take apart the rims so u can do just the spokes 


also i knw how theres chrome powder coat is there gold powder coat also??


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 18 2010, 11:34 AM~19101715
> *yea i can take apart the rims so u can do just the spokes
> also i knw how theres chrome powder coat is there gold powder coat also??
> *


there is but its not a very brilliant gold


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 18 2010, 12:00 PM~19101976
> *there is but its not a very brilliant gold
> *


DO U GOT ANY PIKX OF HOW IT LOOKS?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 18 2010, 12:49 PM~19102342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks like wood lol 


ill just go with green what shades of green can u go kuz i wanna take the spokes n the frame so it can match them


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 18 2010, 12:55 PM~19102383
> *that shit looks like wood lol
> ill just go with green what shades of green can u go kuz i wanna take the spokes n the frame so it can match them
> *


it looks like wood because it was shot over a brushed aluminum bottle as a base coat and not chrome as a base.


As far as greens I only have lime greens instock, but can get any thing you need


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 18 2010, 01:12 PM~19102482
> *it looks like wood because it was shot over a brushed aluminum bottle as a base coat and not chrome as a base.
> As far as greens I only have lime greens instock, but can get any thing you need
> *


how would the gold look over the chrome spokeswould it look better n i like lime green if u do it would i be able to add some flakes to it ?? kuz i wan add some mini gold flakes to ma frame


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 18 2010, 01:18 PM~19102512
> *how would the gold look over the chrome spokeswould it look better n i like lime green if u do it would i be able to add some flakes to it ?? kuz i wan add some mini gold flakes to ma frame
> *


the gold would look much better over chrome. And I have a clear coat that has mini gold flake in it to do over the lime green.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 18 2010, 02:22 PM~19102985
> *the gold would look much better over chrome. And I have a clear coat that has mini gold flake in it to do over the lime green.
> *


how much would u charge just to do the 144 spokes gold??


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 18 2010, 02:46 PM~19103171
> *how much would u charge just to do the 144 spokes gold??
> *


$50


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 18 2010, 02:52 PM~19103219
> *$50
> *


KOO WHERE U LOCATED AT I SHOULD BE GETTIN PAYED THE 20TH


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 18 2010, 02:56 PM~19103263
> *KOO WHERE U LOCATED AT I SHOULD BE GETTIN PAYED THE 20TH
> *


dysart & thunderbird I would suggest bringing them asap I have family comming to town and it will slow down your turn around time alot. you can drop them off then pay when u pick em up


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 18 2010, 03:10 PM~19103378
> *dysart & thunderbird I would suggest bringing them asap I have family comming to town and it will slow down your turn around time alot. you can drop them off then pay when u pick em up
> *


KOO THATS KINDA CLOSE TO MA PAD IM ON 119TH N BUCKEYE ILL TRY AND TAKE THEM TODAY OR TOMORROW I JST GOTA FIND A RIDE N I GOTA TAKE THEM APPART IMA DO THAT WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

well i got my chrome powder and clear to day the chrome looked really good besides the orange peel but when i cleared it it made it look dull the pics look better then in person

chrome coat fresh out of the oven this looked better in person it was pretty refective


















and this is after the clear









what can i do to reduce the orange peel i had my presure around 25-30 i didnt pre heat the part the directions said not to due to it could change the color as for the clear i applied it about 10 after pulling it out of the oven should i have waited longer?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 18 2010, 03:50 PM~19103663
> *well i got my chrome powder and clear to day the chrome looked really good besides the orange peel but when i cleared it it made it look dull the pics look better then in person
> 
> chrome coat fresh out of the oven this looked better in person it was pretty refective
> ...


too much powder is whats causing both problems. Air pressure might be too high as well, but normally the orange peel is caused by too much powder along with the clear dulling the part out...On some of my sample pieces I put the clear on thick and it will change the base coat like 2 or 3 shades.


Not sure what gun your using but im guessing its a eastwood or harbor frieght. Make sure your hopper is right around 3 inches full, air pressure should be at about 10-15 then spray with the gun 6 inches away.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

this is the gun i have its a harbor frieght










i put the smaller tip on it today could that be the problem the other tip is about the size of a qurter


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

the deflector prolly isnt an issue. I would use that smaller one on stiff like the pulley. 

practice youll get there


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

tomarrow is round 2


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

can i spray new powder over the old or do i need to sand blast it again also how long should i wait befor appying the clear


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 18 2010, 07:42 PM~19105575
> *can i spray new powder over the old or do i need to sand blast it again also how long should i wait befor appying the clear
> *


strip the old powder is a must and I would blast it again. Time between coats doesnt matter as much as temperature does. Once the part temp is under 200 it can be coated again.

Get your self a infrared thermometer if you don't have one, really helps will proper cure times/temps and 2nd coat temps


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

im going to get a infrared thermometer i seen one in the eastwood mag for 25 bucks so thats next on the list


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

ok oh wise one i did some more coating today and didnt do to much better un till i relized i wasnt heating the oven up hot enough to melt out the powder it says to pre heat the oven to 475 and bake untill it melts out the turn the oven to 400 but right after that it says powder cures at 375 so i have been doing 475 for 5-10 mins then turning it down to 375 for 20 mins i had one side of the pulley turned out good in the center and orange peeled on the out side but the other side didnt get enough powder on it so in my attempt to fix the under coated side i messed up the good side so here are some pics i took any advice would be good

the better side









same side different angle









and the bad side there are some high and low spots the need to be sanded out the owner of the pulleys is going to do that im just trying to get coating them some what down









and same side different angle


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppen98+Nov 18 2010, 07:42 PM~19105575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE RECOAT PARTS AT 300 OR BELOW, I DO POWDERCOATING FOR A LIVING, STRIPPING THE OLD POWDER IS NOT NEARLY S IMPORTANT AS MAKING SURE IT IS SANDED NICELY AND IS SMOOTH. 150- 220 PAPER MAKES A NICE SURFACE TO RECOAT.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

rc4life where do you order your chrome powder from i coated about 6 different things yesterday used different heat / amount of powder and just about everything eles i could think of and it still just turns out grey no matter what


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 22 2010, 07:46 PM~19136912
> *YES YOU CAN. IF YOU HAVE AN ACTUAL ADJUSTABLE MACHINE YOU NEED TO TURN DOWN THE Kv SETTING SO THAT YOU REDUCE THE CHANCE OF BACK IONIZATION . I USE A NORDSON PRODIGY MACHNE , BUT ITS ABOUT $12,000 ;IT TAKES THE GUESSWORK OUT OF IT.  IF SPRAYING THE POWDER WITH A CHEAPO, COAT IT HOT, AND DO 2 THIN COATS, PUTTING IT BACK IN THE OVEN FOR 5 MINUTES BETWEEN COATS. YOU CAN RECOAT WITH CLEAR AS SOON AS THE COLOR BELOW FLOWS OUT. I DO IT ALL THE TIME ON HANDRAILS, WE SPRAY SILVER FIRST BAKE AT 400 FOR 30 MINUTES, THEN TURN DOWN THE OVEN TO 300 AND RECOAT THE CLEAR.
> 
> WE RECOAT PARTS AT 300 OR BELOW, I DO POWDERCOATING FOR A LIVING,  STRIPPING THE OLD POWDER IS NOT NEARLY S IMPORTANT AS MAKING SURE IT IS SANDED NICELY AND IS SMOOTH. 150- 220 PAPER MAKES A NICE SURFACE TO RECOAT.
> *


He doesnt have an adjustable he has a HF gun(prolly should have read that huh) also re coating over your fuck up's is the ghetto way to do shit and I would never do that with a customers parts. you also said u spray alot of handrails and use the prodigy so im guessing your an industrial coater which all your worried about is how the part looks going out the door and saving time and cost on each part. Big difference between industrial and custom coating...Recoating parts at 300f will flash melt the powder, if a rookie with a $70 gun isnt very carefull with temps that high they will end up with major flash curing and have to strip the part and start over again..Btw not impressed by you tryin to drop prices on what you have and that your a coater, I own my custom powder coating shop, not just some worker doing industrial line work..


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 24 2010, 11:08 AM~19152552
> *rc4life where do you order your chrome powder from i coated about 6 different things yesterday used different heat / amount of powder and just about everything eles i could think of and it still just turns out grey no matter what
> *


http://www.powderbuythepound.com/PATENTED_...ATE_CHROME.html


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 24 2010, 01:22 PM~19153607
> *He doesnt have an adjustable he has a HF gun(prolly should have read that huh) also re coating over your fuck up's is the ghetto way to do shit and I would never do that with a customers parts. you also said u spray alot of handrails and use the prodigy so im guessing your an industrial coater which all your worried about is how the part looks going out the door and saving time and cost on each part. Big difference between industrial and custom coating...Recoating parts at 300f will flash melt the powder, if a rookie with a $70 gun isnt very carefull with temps that high they will end up with major flash curing and have to strip the part and start over again..Btw not impressed by you tryin to drop prices on what you have and that your a coater, I own my custom powder coating shop, not just some worker doing industrial line work..
> *


i didnt say recoat over a fuckup without first sanding , sandblasting it out or whatever, read the last paragraph again dickwad..you have to get rid of the defect first. all the powder will do is magnify the problem 10fold . we spray everything from handrails to drag car frames, its not about speed and low cost, we do lots of high end shit for major aftermarket operations, i know a thing or 2 about a quality finish. i just mentioned the handrails because we do them in silver and come back with a clearcoat , just like he was trying to do. :uh: and dickhead, i wasnt trying to impress anyone with the cost of the machine, i have just never used a cheapy , so i dont know what adjustments are avaliable to him. i was just saying what i am familiar with . quit being a dick, all i was doing was spreading a bit of my knowledge, i didnt need your asshole input.... so go back to your custom powder coating shop and stick a shovel up your ass..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

well bitching aside i did a test piece today and it actually turned out pretty nice i know i need a better gun and a thermometer i loader my piece up with some powder (i thought) i held the gun away about 6 inches and the part looked like it had a good bit of powder on it and i put it in the oven at 475 and checked it at 5 min then 10 mins and it looked like a peice of sandblased metal so then i pulled it back out of the oven put the gun right next to the metal and powdered the fuck out of it then cranked the oven up to 500 and bake it for about 20 mins opened the oven and it was smooth and shinney


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 27 2010, 04:31 PM~19176859
> *well bitching aside i did a test piece today and it actually turned out pretty nice i know i need a better gun and a thermometer i loader my piece up with some powder (i thought) i held the gun away about 6 inches and the part looked like it had a good bit of powder on it and i put it in the oven at 475 and checked it at 5 min then 10 mins and it looked like a peice of sandblased metal so then i pulled it back out of the oven put the gun right next to the metal and powdered the fuck out of it then cranked the oven up to 500 and bake it for about 20 mins opened the oven and it was smooth and shinney
> *


spray the part, put it in the cold oven at 375. once it flows out it should be close to the right part temp. wait 15 minutes and your done. What you saw was the powder flash curing at too high of temps, instead of particles melting and flowing out then curing its just melting then curing with no time to flow out. btw the directions on the eastwood powders is about 2 miles off.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2010, 04:43 PM~19155003
> *i didnt say recoat over a fuckup without first sanding ,  sandblasting it out or whatever, read the last paragraph again dickwad..you have to get rid of the defect first. all the powder will do is magnify the problem 10fold . we spray everything from handrails to drag car frames, its not about speed and low cost, we do lots of high end shit for major aftermarket operations, i know a thing or 2 about a quality finish. i just mentioned the handrails because we do them in silver and come back with a clearcoat , just like he was trying to do.  :uh:  and dickhead,  i wasnt trying to impress anyone with the cost of the machine, i have just never used a cheapy , so i dont know what adjustments are avaliable to him. i was just saying what i am familiar with . quit being a dick, all i was doing was spreading a bit of my knowledge, i didnt need your asshole input.... so go back to your custom powder coating shop and stick a shovel up your ass.....  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 27 2010, 08:12 PM~19177984
> *spray the part, put it in the cold oven at 375. once it flows out it should be close to the right part temp. wait 15 minutes and your done. What you saw was the powder flash curing at too high of temps, instead of particles melting and flowing out then curing its just melting then curing with no time to flow out. btw the directions on the eastwood powders is about 2 miles off.
> *



yeah i have found out that the directions are way off. how long does it normally take for a part to flow out i have been having better luck with heating the part and coating it i did a dust cover for my tranny and it looked really good but i left it in too long and fucked some spots up but there is one area that came out really nice so i guess the pc isnt that bad i just have to get the right process down i will try the way you said to do it and see how it turns out


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 27 2010, 09:04 PM~19178767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: takes one to know one idiot....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

ok i redid the dust shield powdering it cold then putting it in the oven then turned the oven on and cooked it for 15 mins after flowing out it turned out ok but there where tow big spots that looked like it wrinkled up what would cause that? im out of powder so i think im going to save up and get a gun from eastwood unless anyone can suggest a better on for a good price im looking to spend around 100-250 bucks and then i will get the powder from powder by the pound and use it


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 29 2010, 04:18 PM~19192113
> *ok i redid the dust shield powdering it cold then putting it in the oven then turned the oven on and cooked it for 15 mins after flowing out it turned out ok but there where tow big spots that looked like it wrinkled up what would cause that? im out of powder so i think im going to save up and get a gun from eastwood unless anyone can suggest a better on for a good price im looking to spend around 100-250 bucks and then i will get the powder from powder by the pound and use it
> *


Not good prep work, most likely it was touched with out rubber gloves or some sort of oil got on it...

the eastwood guns are good, but spend the lil extra and get the dual voltage.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Dec 7 2010, 02:37 PM~19264022
> *Not good prep work, most likely it was touched with out rubber gloves or some sort of oil got on it...
> 
> the eastwood guns are good, but spend the lil extra and get the dual voltage.
> *


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Dec 7 2010, 02:37 PM~19264022
> *Not good prep work, most likely it was touched with out rubber gloves or some sort of oil got on it...
> 
> the eastwood guns are good, but spend the lil extra and get the dual voltage.
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT GETTING. SO WHAT IS BAD ABOUT POWDER FLOWING OUT TO FAST (HEATING THE PART TO 375 AND COATING IT) SO FAR THATS THE ONLY WAY I HAVE GOT THE EASTWOOD CHROME TO LOOK GOOD I DID A A-ARM AND THE TOP AND SIDES TURNED OUT OK BUT THE BALLJOINT AREA KICKS ASS AND LOOKS REALLY NICE I ALSO DID THE CROSS BAR WASHERS AND BOLTS AND THEY TRUNED OUT NICELY ALSO


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Dec 7 2010, 07:35 PM~19267361
> *THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT GETTING. SO WHAT IS BAD ABOUT POWDER FLOWING OUT TO FAST (HEATING THE PART TO 375 AND COATING IT) SO FAR THATS THE ONLY WAY I HAVE GOT THE EASTWOOD CHROME TO LOOK GOOD I DID A A-ARM AND THE TOP AND SIDES TURNED OUT OK BUT THE BALLJOINT AREA KICKS ASS AND LOOKS REALLY NICE I ALSO DID THE CROSS BAR WASHERS AND BOLTS AND THEY TRUNED OUT NICELY ALSO
> *


Its not bad per say but its very risky to do when your a rookie. Doing small steel parts with a non candy wont give you much problems. the issue is when you start doing larger aluminum and sheet metal and other metals that disperse heat quickly, when you spray start to spray a larger part the part temp will start getting to low, around the 230-250f range the powder melts but doesnt flow out resulting in a rough non glossy mess, and is pretty much un fixable, not to mention if your doing a candy its a complete disaster...

The term used for pre heating parts before powder is called hot flocking.. Its more often used to help powder stick on 2nd 3rd 4th 5th coats or to help powder stick in Faraday areas...Hot flocking IS NOT the way to powder coat.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

yeah so far the only way to get chrome results is by hot flocking it but im going to get the dual volt eastwood gun and the powder from powder by the pound and try it again i tried to put a clear coat over the chrome but it just turned it gery i had pulled it out of the oven and let it cool to the touch then coated it and baked it so far i have had better results to not clear it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:run:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 12 2010, 02:46 PM~18789399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I recognize those :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2010, 03:32 PM~19460191
> *I recognize those  :biggrin:
> *


I bet you do  

Tryin to get the last one finished up but the weather has been killing me.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Almost time to ring in the new year. TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Dec 31 2010, 01:42 AM~19460258
> *I bet you do
> 
> Tryin to get the last one finished up but the weather has been killing me.
> *


Cool I'm not in a hurry for it but if I could get it by the end of Jan. that'd be cool if the weather lets up.  

Happy New Year bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

well some times shit happens. Used a new tape specifically for powder coating and it peeled the damn chrome base coat off.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 9 2011, 12:15 PM~19547700
> *well some times shit happens. Used a new tape specifically for powder coating and it peeled the damn chrome base coat off.
> 
> 
> ...




:burn:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 9 2011, 12:19 PM~19547737
> *:burn:
> *


yea man idn how I will be able to tape it off to try and sand blast the chrome off. You like the color atleast?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 9 2011, 12:23 PM~19547759
> *yea man idn how I will be able to tape it off to try and sand blast the chrome off. You like the color atleast?
> *


Yes sir... shit happens and its only a toy car... we will figure out something


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

One of the most expensive and rarest pieces I have ever worked on. Its a frame from a 1972 Harley xr750. If you can EVER find one your looking at $10,000 for it. Its such a deep glossy black it looks chrome in some pics.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 10 2011, 06:31 PM~19559540
> *One of the most expensive and rarest pieces I have ever worked on. Its a frame from a 1972 Harley xr750. If you can EVER find one your looking at $10,000 for it. Its such a deep glossy black it looks chrome in some pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that turned out nice, do you have b4 pics of it?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 10 2011, 07:16 PM~19560001
> *Damn that turned out nice, do you have b4 pics of it?
> *


I sure dont, just picture the frame with chipped up flat black paint.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

looken good


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 9 2011, 03:18 PM~19548841
> *Yes sir... shit happens and its only a toy car... we will figure out something
> *


what ever happened to the chucky chrome :dunno: 


your best bet is to give up on it and let me have it :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 09:12 PM~19600741
> *what ever happened to the chucky chrome  :dunno:
> your best bet is to give up on it and let me have it  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: tryin to steal my bizz nukka


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Dec 7 2010, 08:34 PM~19267960
> *Its not bad per say but its very risky to do when your a rookie. Doing small steel parts with a non candy wont give you much problems. the issue is when you start doing larger aluminum and sheet metal and other metals that disperse heat quickly, when you spray start to spray a larger part the part temp will start getting to low, around the 230-250f range  the powder melts but doesnt flow out resulting in a rough non glossy mess, and is pretty much un fixable, not to mention if your doing a candy its a complete disaster...
> 
> The term used for pre heating parts before powder is called hot flocking.. Its more often used to help powder stick on 2nd 3rd 4th 5th coats or to help powder stick in Faraday areas...Hot flocking IS NOT the way to powder coat.
> *


aaah bullshit.... wont work with kandys , but works for solids and metallics just fine....


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2011, 09:22 AM~19604321
> *aaah bullshit.... wont work with kandys , but works for solids and metallics just fine....
> *


didnt you skip[ over the part where it said candys dumb fuck?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 15 2011, 01:26 PM~19605769
> *didnt you skip[ over the part where it said candys dumb fuck?
> *


DUDE YOU HAVE A SHIT ATTITUDE, WHAT IS YOUR FUCKING PROBLEM? OH A REPUBLICAN, I GET IT NOW, JUST LIKE A LEMMING.... ARE WE NOT ALL HERE FOR THE SAME THING? I WAS POINTING OUT WHERE YOU SAID IT TURNS TO A ROUGH NON GLOSSY MESS THAT WONT FLOW OUT , WHICH I KNOW FOR A FACT ISNT TRUE. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

YOU SEEM TO HAVE LITTLE MAN SYNDROME, GET OVER YOURSELF, YOU ARE NOT THE GOD OF POWDERCOATING. 

EVERY TIME I COMMENT HERE, YOU HAVE NEGATIVITY TO BRING TO THE TABLE, AS WELL AS ALWAYS SEEM TO BE TELLING ME I AM WRONG. YOU POWDERCOAT FOR A LIVING , I POWDERCOAT FOR A LIVING TOO. WANNA COOKIE? IF YOU ASK 8 POWDERCOATERS HOW TO DO SOMETHING, YOU WILL GET 10 DIFFERENT ANSWERS, DOESNT MEAN THEY ARE WRONG, RIGHT OR IN BETWEEN. EVERYONE DOES THINGS DIFFERENT, AND JUST BECAUSE THE INSTRUCTIONS SAY TO DO THINGS A CERTAIN WAY, DOESNT MEAN THEY CANT BE MODIFIED TO BETTER SUIT THE NEEDS OF THE END USER.

I HOT COAT LOTS OF PARTS , IT WORKS FINE , DOESNT CAUSE PROBLEMS, UNLESS AS YOU SAID , DOING IT WITH A KANDY , OR ON ALUMINIUM OR SHEET METAL THAT LOSES HEAT TOO QUICKLY, WHICH A QUICK RUN BACK TO THE OVEN TAKES CARE OF. 

LIKE I SAID BEFORE, I HAVE NO EXPERIENCE WITH CHEAPO EASTWOOD SETUPS, AND IT SEEMS LIKE THATS WHERE THE PROBLEMS ARE COMING FROM. THEY LACK THE FINE ADJUSTMENTS AVAILABLE TO US WITH HIGHER END EQUIPMENT. IVE DONE PAINT AND POWDERCOATING FOR OVER 15 YEARS, I KNOW A THING OR 2 .... THIS AINT MY FIRST RUN OUT OF THE GATE.  

DUDE HOT COATED, JUST LIKE I SAID TO AND WHADDAYA KNOW, HE GOT A DECENT RESULT. QUIT THE FUCKING HATE DUDE , WE CAN ALL LEARN A FEW THINGS IF WE RESPECT EACH OTHER AND LISTEN TO WHAT EVERYONE HAS TO SAY...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2011, 11:57 PM~19609932
> *DUDE YOU HAVE A SHIT ATTITUDE, WHAT IS YOUR FUCKING PROBLEM? OH A REPUBLICAN, I GET IT NOW, JUST LIKE A LEMMING.... ARE WE NOT ALL HERE FOR THE SAME THING? I WAS POINTING OUT WHERE YOU SAID IT TURNS TO A ROUGH NON GLOSSY MESS THAT WONT FLOW OUT , WHICH I KNOW FOR A FACT ISNT TRUE. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> YOU SEEM TO HAVE LITTLE MAN SYNDROME, GET OVER YOURSELF, YOU ARE NOT THE GOD OF POWDERCOATING.
> ...




The only reason i gave you shit is cause both times you came in here, we had already been over the guys set up and his experiences, and then you come in from left fucking field talking about this and that, shit that was waaaay over this guys experience and equipment and shit that has already been talked just a page before you came in here tryin to act like hot shit and every one is shooting with a nordson or gema. 

Another reason why this guy shouldn't hot flock parts is because his harbor freight gun prolly wont do a 2nd coat in the Faraday cage areas(again you and me wont have this problem but these HF guns do) and WILL result in a rough texture in the Faraday areas where powder didn't stick

Im not going to tell some one what COULD be done in a perfect world...Im going to tell them what THEY need to do, and what will yield the best results with the lowest risk for the equipment & experience they have,not come in here saying "oh with my gema I can do this and that(exactly what you did) ..And in his case, stripping the powder and starting back at bare metal would be the best option hands down.


look you can try and start all the pissing matches you want, and shout out all the things you have and can do. But the bottom line is. It doesn't do one fucking lick of good in a thread with people using $100 guns and a kitchen oven versus $6000 guns and $80,000 line ovens.



So I have a question for you, Why are you hot flocking parts? If your using a nordson there should be zero reason for it..Not tryin to be a dick, just wondering why you "do it all the time"


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 16 2011, 01:22 AM~19610204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME OF THE VENDORS REQUIRE A CERTAIN THINCKNESS, THAT CAN ONLY BE ACHIVED BY COATING AND THEN RECOATING THE PARTS, I LIKE TO SHOOT HOT, IT DOESNT * HAVE * TO BE DONE THAT WAY, BUT BACK IONIZATION PROBLEMS ARE GREATLY REDUCED. WE DO LOTS OF ONE OFF ART PIECES AND SCULPTURES , AND THEY HAVE LOTS OF INTRICATE AREAS THAT DONT TAKE POWDER THE GREATEST IN A RECOAT STATE....

I WASNT TRYING TO START A PISSING MATCH, AND I _ DID _ READ THE PAGES PRECEDING MY FIRST REPLY, I OFFERED A DIFFERENT METHOD THAT HE MIGHT TRY TO GET THE DESIRED RESULTS. AS I SAID BEFORE , I HAVE ZERO EXPERIENCE WITH HARBOR FREIGHT OR EASTWOOD GUNS, I DID PICK UP A HF ONE ONCE IN THE STORE TO READ THE INSTRUCTIONS AND PACKAGING , BUT THATS ABOUT IT.

SO WITH THAT SAID, LETS NOT MAKE THIS TOPIC A PISSING MATCH, LETS ALL SHARE WHAT WE HAVE TO OFFER AND HAVE LEARNED OVER THE YEARS. IM SURE WE ALL HAVE DIFFERENT EXPERIENCES WE CAN DRAW UPON TO HELP OTHERS OUT.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I didn't know the Powder Coating Game was so THUG!... Ill stick with painting.... :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 16 2011, 03:18 AM~19610428
> *SOME OF THE VENDORS REQUIRE A CERTAIN THINCKNESS, THAT CAN ONLY BE ACHIVED BY COATING AND THEN RECOATING THE PARTS, I LIKE TO SHOOT HOT, IT DOESNT   HAVE  TO BE DONE THAT WAY, BUT BACK IONIZATION PROBLEMS ARE GREATLY REDUCED. WE DO LOTS OF ONE OFF ART PIECES AND SCULPTURES , AND THEY HAVE LOTS OF INTRICATE AREAS THAT DONT TAKE POWDER THE GREATEST IN A RECOAT STATE....
> 
> I WASNT TRYING TO START A PISSING MATCH, AND I  DID  READ THE PAGES PRECEDING MY FIRST REPLY, I OFFERED A DIFFERENT METHOD THAT HE MIGHT TRY TO GET THE DESIRED RESULTS. AS I SAID BEFORE , I HAVE ZERO EXPERIENCE WITH HARBOR FREIGHT OR EASTWOOD GUNS, I DID PICK UP A HF ONE ONCE IN THE STORE TO READ THE INSTRUCTIONS AND PACKAGING , BUT THATS ABOUT IT.
> ...


  :h5:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 16 2011, 08:32 AM~19610916
> *I didn't know the Powder Coating Game was so THUG!... Ill stick with painting.... :biggrin:
> *


we go hard in tha paint son


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Can somebody tell me if I can use clearcoat over powder, and if it will look the same as black base would if I used paint...pm me please


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jan 16 2011, 06:50 PM~19614254
> *Can somebody tell me if I can use clearcoat over powder, and if it will look the same as black base would if I used paint...pm me please
> *


I will pm you but wanted every one else to see this



Yes, you can spray clear/candy/ any other color over powder. Powder makes a great base for liquid paints


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 16 2011, 10:52 PM~19615527
> *I will pm you but wanted every one else to see this
> Yes, you can spray clear/candy/ any other color over powder. Powder makes a great base for liquid paints
> *


Thanks now I just need a price on front suspension for 94 fleetwood.a arms upper and lower....and turnaround time...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jan 16 2011, 09:26 PM~19615933
> *Thanks now I just need a price on front suspension for 94 fleetwood.a arms upper and lower....and turnaround time...
> *


Im not cheap bro and add in shipping cost your better off going to your local coating shop


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 16 2011, 11:33 PM~19617169
> *Im not cheap bro and add in shipping cost your better off going to your local coating shop
> *


sup homie whats good how you doing? :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Jan 16 2011, 11:40 PM~19617210
> *sup homie whats good how you doing? :biggrin:
> *


yo dawg, juss chillin tryin to finish up some hard lines, when you gunna bring me those spindles and springs?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 17 2011, 12:33 AM~19617169
> *Im not cheap bro and add in shipping cost your better off going to your local coating shop
> *


tape to tape the boxies?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2011, 01:16 AM~19617758
> *tape to tape the boxies?
> *


waiting in line, etc etc


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 16 2011, 12:57 AM~19609932
> *DUDE YOU HAVE A SHIT ATTITUDE, WHAT IS YOUR FUCKING PROBLEM? OH A REPUBLICAN, I GET IT NOW, JUST LIKE A LEMMING.... ARE WE NOT ALL HERE FOR THE SAME THING? I WAS POINTING OUT WHERE YOU SAID IT TURNS TO A ROUGH NON GLOSSY MESS THAT WONT FLOW OUT , WHICH I KNOW FOR A FACT ISNT TRUE. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> YOU SEEM TO HAVE LITTLE MAN SYNDROME, GET OVER YOURSELF, YOU ARE NOT THE GOD OF POWDERCOATING.
> ...


oh wait i just realized


YOU OWE ME YOU PLAN ON MAKING THAT SHIT RIGHT EVER?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2011, 03:32 AM~19618017
> *oh wait i just realized
> YOU OWE ME    YOU PLAN ON MAKING THAT SHIT RIGHT EVER?
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 17 2011, 01:33 AM~19617169
> *Im not cheap bro and add in shipping cost your better off going to your local coating shop
> *


See now there's a problem....
I didn't ask if you were cheap..of course I can go local but i m sure I won't get what I need ... maybe I should specify...I want my shit to be done by someone that knows what I'm looking for quality wise..I'm building a show car and don't want a half assed rushed job..if you're in this forum then I would expect that you know what I'm looking for..but if you don't want my business that's perfectly fine...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jan 17 2011, 06:25 PM~19622756
> *See now there's a problem....
> I didn't ask if you were cheap..of course I can go local but i m sure I won't get what I need ... maybe I should specify...I want my shit to be done by someone that knows what I'm looking for quality wise..I'm building a show car and don't want a half assed rushed job..if you're in this forum then I would expect that you know what I'm looking for..but if you don't want my business that's perfectly fine...
> *


aw come on man 


he's a ginger he dont have a soul 


cut him some slack


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2011, 09:56 PM~19625895
> *aw come on man
> he's a ginger he dont have a soul
> cut him some slack
> *


 :uh: that shit in off topic might work, but most of these people have met me at shows and know im not ginger you fuck


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 17 2011, 10:58 PM~19625920
> *:uh: that shit in off topic might work, but most of these people have met me at shows and know im not ginger you fuck
> *


all they know is you die your hair :happysad:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19625933
> *all they know is you die your hair  :happysad:
> *


bwahahha hair dye has never touched a single hair on my body..EVER


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 17 2011, 11:01 PM~19625969
> *bwahahha hair dye has never touched a single hair on my body..EVER
> *


power coats?


:0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 18 2011, 06:36 PM~19633207
> *:biggrin:
> *


nukkka, it was good to finally meet you today


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 18 2011, 08:05 PM~19634189
> *nukkka, it was good to finally meet you today
> *


You also


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 19 2011, 03:41 PM~19641030
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: 















whats good homie?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 19 2011, 04:42 PM~19641043
> *:uh:
> whats good homie?
> *


everything

see the latest tiger drylac line...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 19 2011, 04:42 PM~19641043
> *:uh:
> whats good homie?
> *


what condition was the shape of this one before you started?










if i send you a 64 tank will it look like that, dont fk with that chrome sht at the shop, not cost effective in prep time here. only large runs.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 10:52 PM~19671259
> *what condition was the shape of this one before you started?
> 
> 
> ...


It wasnt that great of shape when I got it. acid dipped it, blasted, then phosphated it..I think I charged $100 to do it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 23 2011, 04:07 PM~19675423
> *It wasnt that great of shape when I got it. acid dipped it, blasted, then phosphated it..I think I charged $100 to do it.
> *


will prob send one out.

let me look through them and ill gather the cleanest one.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 11:42 PM~19671193
> *everything
> 
> see the latest tiger drylac line...
> *


tiger makes nice colors i did my frame candy red on my frame :biggrin:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

i have a question. How much powder does it take to powder coat something. 

my eastwood kit came with 8oz jars. what will this do?? one upper ??

Also if i bought the 2 pound from eastwood how much would this do roughly. thanks for the help


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Feb 1 2011, 12:10 PM~19756526
> *i have a question. How much powder does it take to powder coat something.
> 
> my eastwood kit came with 8oz jars. what will this do?? one upper ??
> ...


Its really hard to say..Theres alot of verables that play into it. 8 oz should do 2 uppers. 2 pounds and you can pretty much do any thing.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: great topic dot org


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

T T T 

get your powder coat while its hot :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Would it hurt to powder coat a set of wheels while there assembled? I have a set of 14s that have surface rust and wondered if after media blasting them if I could do this? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 22 2011, 06:46 PM~19936499
> *Would it hurt to powder coat a set of wheels while there assembled? I have a set of 14s that have surface rust and wondered if after media blasting them if I could do this?  Thanks for the help.
> *


Wires? You can damage the seal.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

take the seal off with a wire brush and coat them then reseal them


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Feb 23 2011, 12:10 AM~19937470
> *take the seal off with a wire brush and coat them then reseal them
> *


This is what I had in mind.. The shop was going to media blast the seal out from around the inside and then coat. I was just thinking that would STOP future leaks also..


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 22 2011, 07:46 PM~19936499
> *Would it hurt to powder coat a set of wheels while there assembled? I have a set of 14s that have surface rust and wondered if after media blasting them if I could do this?  Thanks for the help.
> *


its going to look like shit. You need to break the wheels down.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 23 2011, 12:46 AM~19937865
> *its going to look like shit. You need to break the wheels down.
> *


Why would it look bad and then my next problem would be TRUING THEM....

I mean there just chinas.. :uh: I was going to keep them for LONG TRIP..


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 22 2011, 09:49 PM~19937898
> *Why would it look bad and then my next problem would be TRUING THEM....
> 
> I mean there just chinas.. :uh:  I was going to keep them for LONG TRIP..
> *


because, theres no way the powder will get past the spokes and on to the hub. Your better of painting them.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 23 2011, 01:20 AM~19938141
> *because, theres no way the powder will get past the spokes and on to the hub. Your better of painting them.
> *


  I dont really want to use paint but... well see.

Thanks.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 22 2011, 11:20 PM~19938141
> *because, theres no way the powder will get past the spokes and on to the hub. Your better of painting them.
> *


will the powder cover if i coat it from both sides of the wheel (front and back of the wheel)


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Feb 25 2011, 08:51 PM~19961356
> *will the powder cover if i coat it from both sides of the wheel (front and back of the wheel)
> *



AAAAH HA. Thats what I was wanting to hear. I wanna cote over the spokes from the inside and all.. Entire wheel.. NO MEDAL SHOWING AT ALL... Then RESEAL it like your supposed too.... :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Feb 25 2011, 05:51 PM~19961356
> *will the powder cover if i coat it from both sides of the wheel (front and back of the wheel)
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

Havent tried it. But I was looking at some wires laying around the shop today....There is no way to coat them and do it right while they are assembled.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 27 2011, 07:23 AM~19971093
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> Havent tried it. But I was looking at some wires laying around the shop today....There is no way to coat them and do it right while they are assembled.
> *


son of a bitch


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Feb 27 2011, 04:11 PM~19973844
> *son of a bitch
> *


by all means you can try it..use good lighting so you can see all the stuff that doesnt get covered...Then blow the powder off with an air hose


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

TTT any Candy powdercoated frames???


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Is this coming out like shit just because it's cast and I didn't smooth it down first? Not enough powder? Wrong pressure? Not long enough in the oven? 

Soda blasted, wiped down with pre-paint cleaner. 

Harbor Freight unit. 20psi, multiple light passes, 400 degrees for 50 minutes-ish.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 14 2011, 07:24 PM~20091760
> *Is this coming out like shit just because it's cast and I didn't smooth it down first? Not enough powder? Wrong pressure? Not long enough in the oven?
> 
> Soda blasted, wiped down with pre-paint cleaner.
> ...


yes being that its cast will give you alot of problems. You need to out gas it first for at least an hour. Then first coat should be red oxide primer, followed by KL primer, then base coat, then clear coat.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Ground it down with an 80 grit flap disc and it came out better.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 14 2011, 10:28 PM~20093132
> *yes being that its cast will give you alot of problems. You need to out gas it first for at least an hour. Then first coat should be red oxide primer, followed by KL primer, then base coat, then clear coat.
> *


:yes:

but then again all those steps, same as bc/cc


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 9 2011, 03:51 PM~20052160
> *TTT any Candy powdercoated frames???
> *


lot of work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 15 2011, 11:37 AM~20096970
> *Ground it down with an 80 grit flap disc and it came out better.
> 
> 
> ...


Like rc4life mentioned you have to gas it out first.....but as you noticed, hitting it with a grinder to clean up the cast works wonders. Here's the set I did:

prepped for coating:









Fresh out the oven:









Final product:









Crappy cell phone pics, but you get the idea. Just need to put the piston back into the caliper and then it is onto coating the rotors!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

whats good rc


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 15 2011, 03:17 PM~20098055
> *lot of work
> *


Blast, base coat, candy, clear??


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

how can you coat bolts and still be abel to thread it?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 17 2011, 12:10 PM~20113554
> *Blast, base coat, candy, clear??
> *


the finish of the "metal work" needs to be on point too unless you want to use the metal applicatioin fillers...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 17 2011, 08:26 AM~20112665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


silicone cap over the threads, then use thin wire(i use this stuff thats in the floral section of walmart) wrap the wire tight on the underside of the bolt head and your set..for nuts i run the same wire through the nut and jam a tapered silicon plug through it and your good.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Got my frame back yesterday, they did a good job


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 10:08 PM~20118724
> *yea that works perfect for people that dont do this for a living lol. I dont have time to sit there and grind stuff down..Thats what the kl primer is used for..
> *


Very true. Although to be honest if I would have known about that primer first I would have done that! Lol, "molding" parts is really starting to get old! 

Where do you pick that primer up from? :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 11:08 PM~20118724
> *silicone cap over the threads, then use thin wire(i use this stuff thats in the floral section of walmart) wrap the wire tight on the underside of the bolt head and your set..for nuts i run the same wire through the nut and jam a tapered silicon plug through it and your good.
> *


oh i was hoping there was a way to coat the whole bolt the problem i run into is the threads get rusty then i get rust stains on everything


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Mar 18 2011, 09:43 AM~20121291
> *oh i was hoping there was a way to coat the whole bolt the problem i run into is the threads get rusty then i get rust stains on everything
> *


If you coat the threads more than likely it won't thread into the nut, or whatever you are screwing it into because of the build up of material. If you are having issues with the threads rusting just hit them with some wd-40 or some sort of grease to keep them coated and from rusting. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Mar 18 2011, 10:43 AM~20121291
> *oh i was hoping there was a way to coat the whole bolt the problem i run into is the threads get rusty then i get rust stains on everything
> *


Use stainless bolts.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 18 2011, 12:59 PM~20122217
> *Use stainless bolts.
> *


true


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

A big thx to Ryan at Superior Powder Coating for doing the " blood " markings on my Chucky bike... they came out really good homie thx


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Feb 25 2011, 09:49 PM~19962657
> *AAAAH HA. Thats what I was wanting to hear. I wanna cote over the spokes from the inside and all.. Entire wheel.. NO MEDAL SHOWING AT ALL... Then RESEAL it like your supposed too.... :biggrin:
> *


You could coat an entire wheel no problem. The only future issue I could see is if nipples come loose and powder starts to crack. Like say after alot of hopping.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 19 2011, 09:20 PM~20131952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: Any time homie!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i ran some powder from powderbythepound.com and i have to say with that powder and losening the hopper it has made a big differance the last 7 things i have done have turned out very nicely i will have to see if i had any pics but i ran higher pressure and losened the hopper and also ran a better grade powder and had very nice results


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have been having very good luck with everything i have been coating but i havr a few things that have bumps under the powder it looks like sand under th powder but i have been blowing the part off before coating what could it be?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

just a few things ive done these past few days.
































gloss black


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Mar 27 2011, 08:03 PM~20196472
> *i have been having very good luck with everything i have been coating but i havr a few things that have bumps under the powder it looks like sand under th powder but i have been blowing the part off before coating what could it be?
> *


could be dirt, or could be out gassing issues post some pics


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 17 2011, 10:08 PM~20118724
> *whats up bro   hows that truck comming along
> *











its getting there text me when ur free im ready to get them parts done we talked about


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Mar 28 2011, 03:20 AM~20198818
> *could be dirt, or could be out gassing issues post some pics
> *



i dont have any pics i gave them back to the guy i did them for. i did a upper a arm today and it turned out real nice i did happen to get a pic of it
a little before and after pic


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

did these last week


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bout to get into this powder here real quick had a couple questions someone might answer

1.Should i have these bushings pressed in then tape around so i can still get the inserts in.Sorry there for a set of lower control arms.All steel

2. I'm gona use a chrome base w/ a blue candy top coat. Should i coat w/ chrome base then cook for 1/2 the allotted time.Then pull out an spray the candy blue.Then cook for the entire time in directions?

3.I'm grinding the shit outa these things down to metal.What should i use right before i go to shoot my base.Like a prep solvent just to degrease everything?


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

How does a normal shop price powder coating? By the square inch?

Im gonna disassemble my frame and have everything powder coated or painted and am trying to get a ballpark figure so my wife doesnt shit. Its a 68 Impala and I need everything blasted as well


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Will powder coating be ok on exhaust manifolds?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 4 2011, 08:41 AM~20254033
> *Will powder coating be ok on exhaust manifolds?
> *


i was told no due to the heat of the manifolds they need to be ceramic coated


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 1 2011, 10:27 PM~20240603
> *How does a normal shop price powder coating? By the square inch?
> 
> Im gonna disassemble my frame and have everything powder coated or painted and am trying to get a ballpark figure so my wife doesnt shit. Its a 68 Impala and I need everything blasted as well
> *


Some do it by the square inch but I dont..I very rarely get customer parts that I haven't done before, and I think it looks dorky and very rookie when they bust out a tape measure.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

check it out im getting better :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 7 2011, 09:26 AM~20282108
> *check it out im getting better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea! lookin good bro!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

shytload of taping on em rims?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

we never did spokes at ELECTROTEX because ot the taping and work involved..

not worth the time, in comparrison to doing antenna tower parts for ATT for 100k jobs..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 1 2011, 11:27 PM~20240603
> *How does a normal shop price powder coating? By the square inch?
> 
> Im gonna disassemble my frame and have everything powder coated or painted and am trying to get a ballpark figure so my wife doesnt shit. Its a 68 Impala and I need everything blasted as well
> *


usually per job.. around here...

i have a small set up my self for smaller thins to do.. but competition is getting so cheap that i have a place that been doing all my smaller parts for 100 per truck load blasted and coated..

so its not worth wasting my time on spending 3-4 hrs blasting and another 2-3 PC'ing i just lost money there by not going i to work and put some OT in while posting on LIL....

Electrotex in Houston its a production shop... so almost anything there needs to be charged at @ 20/hr... for productivity cost etc and wont do small batches.. not cost effective..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 30 2011, 11:39 PM~20224703
> *Bout to get into this powder here real quick had a couple questions someone might answer
> 
> 1.Should i have these bushings pressed in then tape around so i can still get the inserts in.Sorry there for a set of lower control arms.All steel
> ...


Well i just had them pressed in.Just gonna tape around the holes.

So i should flack the parts first.Maybe 200 F or so for 10 min of so?

Then pull them shoot my chrome base.

Then bake for 10 min at 450

Pull back out an shoot my candy blue top coat over the chrome

Throw back in the oven for another 10 min. or until it "flows"

This all sound like the right way i should be doing it?Also using a craftsman powder gun 

chrome base.Candy blue top coat not pictured


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 7 2011, 09:26 AM~20282108
> *check it out im getting better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dayuuum. What kinda prep work did you do to get them to come out smooth like that? Got an extra set of uppers I was gonna try to powder coat.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 10 2011, 06:21 PM~20305328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice red


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Apr 11 2011, 05:11 PM~20313325
> *nice red
> *


they wouldnt happen to be yours would they?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 10 2011, 05:21 PM~20305328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought someone had said you couldn't powder coat wires cause the chromw would peel :dunno: If so, can you powder coat hubs or does that need to be done prior to assembly

Never mind all I had to do is go back a page to read the answer to my own question :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 11 2011, 02:13 PM~20312110
> *Well i just had them pressed in.Just gonna tape around the holes.
> 
> So i should flack the parts first.Maybe 200 F or so for 10 min of so?
> ...


You shouldn't have to hot flock your base coat.

Shoot the chrome. Put in the oven at 400, wait until the PART(not the oven) hits 400f and wait 5 minutes.

pull the part out and let it cool down.

Shoot the candy

put in the oven and wait for the PART to hit 400 and wait 10 minutes.


the flow out of powder has 100% nothing to due when the part can be pulled from the oven.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

lil bit of black


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Apr 12 2011, 12:59 AM~20317279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin nice homie :wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 12 2011, 01:16 AM~20317309
> *tried to google this and came up with different shit. Can someone explain exactly what this means?
> Fuckin nice homie  :wow:
> *


hot flocking is spraying a part while its still hot. ushally the only need for this is people who are using hobby grade guns like the HF one.

and thank you


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 12 2011, 01:36 AM~20317334
> *hot flocking is spraying a part while its still hot. ushally the only need for this is people who are using hobby grade guns like the HF one.
> 
> and thank you
> *


thanx! Aye I'm real serious about what we talked about. I'll have an answer later on in the day. But after seeing that video I figure it'd be a waste of money to fuck around with anything else. I'm all over that like earthquakes on Japan :biggrin:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Apr 11 2011, 06:11 PM~20313325
> *nice red
> *


No but if nobody wants them i'll take them


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Apr 12 2011, 08:53 AM~20318721
> *No but if nobody wants them i'll take them
> *


Oh they are some ones wheels from texas, and with your avi pic and the stamped daytons thing I thought maybe there yours


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 12 2011, 07:52 PM~20323189
> *Oh they are some ones wheels from texas, and with your avi pic and the stamped daytons thing I thought maybe there yours
> *


Lucky guy they look bad ass


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

good job on that back powder that this is smooth did you wet sand it at all or is it fresh from the oven?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

what up quick question is there a powder coat that would give the anodize look and if so how does the part have to be before powder coat for example does it have to be finished and chromed out or does it have to be bare metal??
Thanks


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 20 2011, 05:06 PM~20384050
> *what up quick question is there a powder coat that would give the anodize look and if so how does the part have to be before powder coat for example does it have to be finished and chromed out or does it have to be bare metal??
> Thanks
> *


chrome plated is the best. but chrome powder works as a base, just isnt as brilliant


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 11 2011, 05:51 PM~20313190
> *dayuuum. What kinda prep work did you do to get them to come out smooth like that? Got an extra set of uppers I was gonna try to powder coat.
> *


not to much prep just sand blasted them and coated them the harderst part was getting them in the oven with out bumping them and when you do the cross bar put the nuts and washers on the bar when you coat it it keeps the threads clean and it holds the washers still while you coat them


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i got my first testparts today and im really happy with the outcome of the parts so it think it will looks better then black on a daily if i do the whole undercarriage


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 21 2011, 06:52 AM~20387599
> *i got my first testparts today and im really happy with the outcome of the parts so it think it will looks better then black on a daily if i do the whole undercarriage
> 
> 
> ...


looks good what brand powder did you use also is it cleared over?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

dont know what brand but ican check it next time im there! its a friend of mine who does it! not its no clear on it 

the powder is called chrome-nickel and its a polyester powder from what i know


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 20 2011, 06:53 PM~20384809
> *chrome plated is the best. but chrome powder works as a base, just isnt as brilliant
> *


Damn :wow: so i would have to get the part nice and straight and smooth then chrome then powder thats twice as expensive! Thanks for the info rc4life :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I might just chrome oh well so much for being different ha ha ha any body got pictures of either one??


----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

can someone help me whith a part number for candy rootbeer brown powder? preferably Cardenal,tiger or Dupont. thank you


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i see on duponts site 


PFDN4225M9
Lazer Root Beer


i dont have my chip cards here to tell you how it looks though...


----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 22 2011, 11:40 PM~20401134
> *i see on duponts site
> PFDN4225M9
> Lazer Root Beer
> ...


thanks a lot for your help :thumbsup: love this site,very eficient.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

WHAT IS THE CLOSEST TO CHROME POWDER CAN GET? ANY ONE GOT PICS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 27 2011, 09:01 AM~20430621
> *WHAT IS THE CLOSEST TO CHROME POWDER CAN GET? ANY ONE GOT PICS
> *


been posted

varies on prep work, material, finish, application and applicator...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 27 2011, 08:01 AM~20430621
> *WHAT IS THE CLOSEST TO CHROME POWDER CAN GET? ANY ONE GOT PICS
> *


not very any more, a year ago it looked pretty damn good. now the quality of the powder has gone to shit, as a business perspective its not worth it for me any more so i dont even offer it to customers.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 27 2011, 09:36 PM~20435890
> *not very any more, a year ago it looked pretty damn good. now the quality of the powder has gone to shit, as a business perspective its not worth it for me any more so i dont even offer it to customers.
> *


oh good to know i was going to order some i was really happy with the black powder so next i was going to try chrome


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did a little chrome or slver what the fuck ever you wanna call it.Bad pic it was late as shit.Needed something to break up all the black on my old boys 65.

Did do this then a top coat of candy blue today.Took 3 times more to cover completely but it turned out ok for my first time i think.I'll post pics tomm


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

how would i coat something with two colors should i do a white coat then use some hi temp tape cut out a design then coat?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 30 2011, 06:29 AM~20453149
> *how would i coat something with two colors should i do a white coat then use some hi temp tape cut out a design then coat?
> 
> 
> ...


with raised letters? Shoot black, mask with HT tape, then shoot white.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I use regular masking tape. Works but leaves glue residue like a mufugga.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 7 2011, 12:26 PM~20282108
> *check it out im getting better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That looks really good. Nice work..!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Left one done today.Right yesterday.First time out doin it so hey.

Chrome base then candy blue over that.Took 1/2 a cup of base (chrome) then 4 cups of blue outa a craftsman gun









Shit's like glass in person.Very impressed :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

This back up gun has to go..Check out the details here then pm me..$250 shiped

http://www.columbiacoatings.com/product_p/hs02univ.htm


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 5 2010, 10:02 AM~18491445
> *This is a smaple piece I did today...Note that i did ZERO prep work on this part, it was only to test the color, the imperfections are rust spots on the part
> 
> 
> ...


is it just translucent copper or did you put chrome or any other powder under it?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i think it was a translusive color sprayed over chrome


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

customers request


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ss63_@May 8 2011, 08:14 AM~20507078
> *is it just translucent copper or did you put chrome or any other powder under it?
> *


copper ova chrome


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 8 2011, 08:56 PM~20509760
> *
> customers request
> 
> ...



:wow: shit.... Sieg Heil


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 30 2011, 01:29 PM~20454708
> *with raised letters? Shoot black, mask with HT tape, then shoot white.
> *


Got one you recommend? I have some HT temp that when I degrease the part even after allowing it to dry for ample time does not seem to stick, or if it does, it doesn't hold well. :angry:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 9 2011, 08:46 AM~20513524
> *Got one you recommend? I have some HT temp that when I degrease the part even after allowing it to dry for ample time does not seem to stick, or if it does, it doesn't hold well.  :angry:
> *


you shouldn't need to degrease a part that's already masked up for powder. Or Maybe I dont know what your referring to as "degreasing"..


If a part has oil on it. Scrub that off with a degreaser first..

Sand blast.


Go over part with denatured alcohol

then lay out your tape

then clean with DA again

shoot

bake


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 9 2011, 10:06 AM~20514120
> *you shouldn't need to degrease a part that's already masked up for powder.  Or Maybe I dont know what your referring to as "degreasing"..
> If a part has oil on it. Scrub that off with a degreaser first..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: My bad, had a brain fart when I was typing that. I sand blast the parts and then hit them with "pre-Paint prep" A dirt, grease, wax and polish remover. Then I would tape it up after the part has been thoroughly dried....but the crap HT tape I picked up never seems to stick to it.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

before









after

All powder coating


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wow that bike has ... "flavor" now...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 9 2011, 01:15 PM~20514478
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: My bad, had a brain fart when I was typing that. I sand blast the parts and then hit them with "pre-Paint prep" A dirt, grease, wax and polish remover. Then I would tape it up after the part has been thoroughly dried....but the crap HT tape I picked up never seems to stick to it.
> *


I noticed the same thing and am using good quality tape. It helps if i use a heat gun to get the glue on the tape "sticky". I just heat the roll up when i remember or when i forget and tape a part and the tape starts peeling off, then i look for the heat gun  . Definatley interested in finding some better quality heat tape though.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

you should only be leaving the part into the oven until it flows out..Weather its masking tape or high temp tape. Its a catch 22 when it comes to PC tapes..If the glue used can with hold the temps its usually hard and the glue is hard and makes masking a pain in the ass..But soft tapes and glues melt and leave residues after a full cure..Pulling the masking just after flow out cures the problem of both tapes and leaves a smooth flowed out edge.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 21 2011, 06:10 PM~20600474
> *you should only be leaving the part into the oven until it flows out..Weather its masking tape or high temp tape. Its a catch 22 when it comes to PC tapes..If the glue used can with hold the temps its usually hard and the glue is hard and makes masking a pain in the ass..But soft tapes and glues melt and leave residues after a full cure..Pulling the masking just after flow out cures the problem of both tapes and leaves a smooth flowed out edge.*


I'll have to give that a try. :biggrin: I used regular masking tape just once and it did hold up but left a nasty residue :angry: but i did leave it on for quite awhile.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 21 2011, 10:01 PM~20602046
> *I'll have to give that a try. :biggrin:  I used regular masking tape just once and it did hold up but left a nasty residue :angry:  but i did leave it on for quite awhile.
> *


yep watch the parts, as soon as the powder melts, pull it out of the oven, pull the tape then stick it back for a full cure.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 18 2011, 06:05 AM~20576582
> *wow that bike has ... "flavor" now...
> *


I was gonna say "fruity".  



> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 22 2011, 02:12 AM~20602763
> *yep watch the parts, as soon as the powder melts, pull it out of the oven, pull the tape then stick it back for a full cure.
> *


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

hey i got some parts that are already powder coated, my question is what do i use to remove it i have tryed everything--air craft stripper--oven cleaner--sand blasting--gasket remover--any help?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@May 24 2011, 08:13 PM~20622189
> *hey i got some parts that are already powder coated, my question is what do i use to remove it i have tryed everything--air craft stripper--oven cleaner--sand blasting--gasket remover--any help?
> *


Air craft stripper sucks, barely will do any thing to spray paint..

Use this, from lowes or home depot

dont get any other color, theres red, orange, and this blue












It also helps if you gouge the shit out of the pc first, use any thing, die grinder, angle grinder, file, your teeth...Then put a nice thick layer of this over and let it sit for 20-30 minutes in a shady area, then power wash off


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 22 2011, 12:43 PM~20604102
> *I was gonna say "fruity".
> 
> 
> *


tring to be nice


----------



## Bag-OTrickz (Jun 26, 2011)

rc4life said:


> This back up gun has to go..Check out the details here then pm me..$250 shiped
> 
> http://www.columbiacoatings.com/product_p/hs02univ.htm


Still have this? 

Nice thread bro.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## scott furies (Nov 29, 2010)

rc4life said:


> Air craft stripper sucks, barely will do any thing to spray paint..
> 
> Use this, from lowes or home depot
> 
> ...


hey rc...i thought that screen name was familiar.


----------



## scott furies (Nov 29, 2010)

a little before and after....
dammit i just want to finish this already!
bodywork started hopefully soon


----------



## b1guno (Feb 7, 2010)

i got that craftsman powder coating kit for xmas a few years back and haven even opened it.....is that a decent kit for a beginner or am i better off selling it ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

b1guno said:


> i got that craftsman powder coating kit for xmas a few years back and haven even opened it.....is that a decent kit for a beginner or am i better off selling it ?


it will be fine

just not good for production


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good info and work!!!


----------



## b1guno (Feb 7, 2010)

hmmmmm i might hafta look for a oven on craigslist n break that bad boy out then lol


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have been using powder from powderbuythepound the first batch i ordered was good everthing i coated turned out rally nice so i ordered some more when it got here it was clumpy i crushed it in the bag and started to coat some stuff it look like normal on the part but when i pulled the part out of the oven it had spots on it as if there where sand under the pc...any ideas of what it could be?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

moisture?


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

so heres my question i candied my harley but i want my handle bars to match my bike is there away to match the color with powder coat??


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

rc4life said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seen it cruising by my house the other day the bolts stand out quite a bit


----------



## Rage RMS (Sep 22, 2011)

New to the forum and to answer VERDE's question yes there is a way, just have to find the right place that has the candy powder coat material to do it bro


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

here is some stuff i did the other day it turned out really nice


















also i need to know where to get the chemicel to stop out gassing i have had a few parts have this problem


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

u can stop outgassing most on aluminium by bakeing it raw for 20 to 30 min befor u powder it and and baking it again! 

we do that for years and never had any problems


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

droppen98 said:


> here is some stuff i did the other day it turned out really nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



theres no chemical to use..but like joker said "out gas" it by putting it in the oven about 10-20 degrees higher than the cure temp...Except for I leave it in for about 45 minutes to an hour..Also try red oxide primer, it prevents out gassing


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> u can stop outgassing most on aluminium by bakeing it raw for 20 to 30 min befor u powder it and and baking it again!
> 
> we do that for years and never had any problems


ok. i pre heated it but it was only at 200 for a few mins i will for sure try like you siad, the primer you are talking about its a powder right? i havent had any luck with using two powders on anything i coated some brakets white and tried to use clear pc over them and it just looks like i didnt put enough powder on them but i coated the fuck out of them becuse i have coated some stuff and not had enough powder on them and also seen what that looks like


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Just found this thread,is there a powdercoat color for Kandy Brandywine to match my car?PM back thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

73loukat said:


> Just found this thread,is there a powdercoat color for Kandy Brandywine to match my car?PM back thanks


 depends if you have a paint code you can send the company to match some of the powdecoat companys make automotive paints so they might have the actual color to tone it to. for ex sherwin williams etc


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Is there anyway I can strip powdercoat off rims? 1 inch edge of rim is coated but color not a good match with car.I wanted to strip it off and just have them painted to get the right color.Rims are new and already assembled,or can they just be painted over the coating?.Any help appreciated


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i would paint over it ! will hold on alot better then painting on chrome


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Can you powder coat a 1963 Impala steering wheel? I'd like to have it two tone blue & white. I first thought about painting it but the painter said it will rub off. What are you're thoughts?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Schidek said:


> Can you powder coat a 1963 Impala steering wheel? I'd like to have it two tone blue & white. I first thought about painting it but the painter said it will rub off. What are you're thoughts?


not metal so no you cant

painter is stupid if he thinks it will rub off... wtf he painting it with Koolaid? 

if you use a decent acrylic or bc cc it will NOT rub off....maybe in a fwe decades like the original ones did.


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

slo said:


> not metal so no you cant
> 
> painter is stupid if he thinks it will rub off... wtf he painting it with Koolaid?
> 
> if you use a decent acrylic or bc cc it will NOT rub off....maybe in a fwe decades like the original ones did.


LOL, Thanks man! I figured as much. He screwed me over anyways, but I figured I'd see what my options were. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ssbelair64 (Jan 31, 2013)

rc4life said:


> Chrome powder I did today for primer666.


Wow that Looks Amazing!


----------



## amx805 (Apr 23, 2012)

Whats the best way to clean powder coating?


----------



## eighty_sixin (Feb 28, 2013)

HOW MUCH FOR POWDER COATING 13S


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

rc4life said:


> im going to delet this thread u ass hole!!!!!!!!!


lmao! I've been thinking about powder coating some parts that I'm not going to have chromed. When I get the space, time, & Money I'm going to give this thread a thorough look over.. I didn't catch the blaster you recommended.. I just checked all of the ones that cost around $100


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

ssbelair64 said:


> Wow that Looks Amazing!


x2!


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

rc4life said:


> chrome base then jollipop Red then clear....pics suck but oh well


Where can I buy this chrome paint with shipping to Russia?


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

rc4life said:


> Chrome powder I did today for primer666.


Where can I buy this chrome paint with shipping to Russia?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

orphan said:


> Where can I buy this chrome paint with shipping to Russia?


its not paint its powdered substance that needs to be applied by static and spray then cured in a oven


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

slo said:


> its not paint its powdered substance that needs to be applied by static and spray then cured in a oven


Thanks for the answer! 
I understand that this powder paint, where you can buy that would have sent to Russia??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

orphan said:


> Thanks for the answer!
> I understand that this powder paint, where you can buy that would have sent to Russia??


ok, here you go this should help.


http://www.eastwood.com/paints.html


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

[QUOTE = укр; 19493953] в порядке, вот вы идете это должно помочь. http://www.eastwood.com/paints.html [/ QUOTE] 

Спасибо большое!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

orphan said:


> [QUOTE = укр; 19493953] в порядке, вот вы идете это должно помочь. http://www.eastwood.com/paints.html [/ QUOTE]
> 
> Спасибо большое!


*Пожалуйста*


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

orphan said:


> Where can I buy this chrome paint with shipping to Russia?


You tell the kid putin to publicly tell obama to shut his fucking worthless nigg ass up, and ill send you a life time supply..


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

[QUOTE = rc4life; 19511577] Вы говорите малышу Путин публично рассказать Обаме закрыть его чертову бесполезной Nigg задницу, и плохо отправить вам запас времени жизнь .. [/ QUOTE]

I am not a politician!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

rc4life said:


> You tell the kid putin to publicly tell obama to shut his fucking worthless nigg ass up, and ill send you a life time supply..


haha x2!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

We need to give AZ and Texas back to the paisas.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Duez said:


> We need to give AZ and Texas back to the paisas.


x2


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

How to insert a picture, can not I?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

orphan said:


> How to insert a picture, can not I?


You can. Are you on mobile or desktop. You will need to add attachment


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

Здравствуйте, скажите мне, как это сделать? How to apply powder in two - three colors?


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

[QUOTE = укр; 19588186] Вы можете. Вы на мобильный или рабочий стол. Вам нужно будет добавить вложение [/ QUOTE] Спасибо за помощь!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Is this what you want to achieve? Multiple colors PC? You will need high temperature tape to tape off a d bake each color. Not in layers. I would just paint it but powder coat could be done.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

What primer do you guys use? Like for brake calipers and other non smooth parts needing powder.


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

[QUOTE = укр; 19592154] Это то, что вы хотите достичь? Несколько цветов ПК? Вам понадобится высокая температура ленты на ленту с объявление испечь каждый цвет. Не в слоях. Я бы просто покрасить его, но порошковое покрытие может быть сделано. [/ QUOTE] Я постараюсь, спасибо!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Duez said:


> What primer do you guys use? Like for brake calipers and other non smooth parts needing powder.


ive never used a primer, some use different methods of pre heating the part prior to coating but its not like a paint job, if the part is pitted or casted it will likley come out smooth as the powder turns almkost into a tick plastic-like coating. 

if its deep pitted it will show that in the finish. there are all metal fillers that can be used but not full proof...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

orphan said:


> [QUOTE = укр; 19592154] Это то, что вы хотите достичь? Несколько цветов ПК? Вам понадобится высокая температура ленты на ленту с объявление испечь каждый цвет. Не в слоях. Я бы просто покрасить его, но порошковое покрытие может быть сделано. [/ QUOTE] Я постараюсь, спасибо!


if possible post pictures to see how some russian powdercoating comes out

если возможно размещать фотографии, чтобы увидеть, как некоторые русском порошковое покрытие выходит


----------



## orphan (Mar 13, 2014)

Of course, I will post!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

slo said:


> ive never used a primer, some use different methods of pre heating the part prior to coating but its not like a paint job, if the part is pitted or casted it will likley come out smooth as the powder turns almkost into a tick plastic-like coating.
> 
> if its deep pitted it will show that in the finish. there are all metal fillers that can be used but not full proof...


Maybe my powder is too thin. I can still see the bumps from the casting.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Duez said:


> Maybe my powder is too thin. I can still see the bumps from the casting.


 that might be possible since the static is what holds it on only so much coating can be applied u like paint where we coat after coat till it runs also some powders like others lack quality and might be cheaper than others.


----------

